# Sasuke Uchiha pulls off the Impossible, Makes Shonen History [Victory Thread]



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

WTF just happened? Sasuke , the Secondary Character, Rival of the Main Protagonist Naruto , managed to pull off a Draw, when it was expected an widely accepted for years, that Naruto would beat Sasuke in their rematch, their Final Showdown, but here we stand today, shocked an awed.

 Has this ever happened in a Shonen Before? Where the rival Character doesn't loose cleanly to the Main Hero ? Vegeta trembles with envy, please guys, put Naruto fans on a suicide watch, i fear this chapter may be too much for some to handle . To make it even sweeter, Sasuke won their first fight clean as a whistle , so Naruto lost the rivalry 

*Quality Post*



Edo Sensei said:


> TECHNICALLY it's a DRAW. One who doesn't recognize this can't be helped any more.





Klue said:


> Sasuke nerfed.
> 
> New Rinnegan, can't cast jutsu and absorb at the same time.





Max Thunder said:


> Sasuke admited defeat like an adult would admit defeat to a kid just to make them happy





Altair21 said:


> Does it really matter who woke up first? Both were still alive. Both couldn't move or they'd end up dying. Hell, even Naruto said he couldn't move. He even said he wanted to punch Sasuke while he was asleep but couldn't because he was unable to move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wraith_Madara said:


> I thought Sasuke was a goner when Naruto landed that uppercut. Ouch.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the opinion that they're both down for the count. The fight was a draw, but Naruto won as in "likely getting Sasuke to cooperate".
> 
> Didn't see that conclusion coming.






ch1p said:


> I loled so hard at Naruto saying there were no winners.







Bonds said:


> Anyone with eyes can see it was a draw, especially with that last page. Sasuke saying "I lost" is his way of conceding the fact that Naruto's ideologies are right and his are wrong. So in that way, he did "lose", but as far as the fight goes, both are unable to continue without dying, thus it's clearly a draw. Neither is weaker or stronger than the other and anyone who claims differently is kidding themselves.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

Who woke up first?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke: I lost
You: SASUKE WON!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke nerfed.

New Rinnegan, can't cast jutsu and absorb at the same time.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2014)

Who sould I trust?

Sasuke's word or the TC 's word?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

The damage control of Sasuke fans is abysmal.
Naruto awoke first, he countered Sasuke, Sasuke admitted defeat ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke nerfed.
> 
> New Rinnegan, can't cast jutsu and absorb at the same time.



Damage control  
Naruto was holding back for the majority of the fight


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Who woke up first?



Does it really matter who woke up first? Both were still alive. Both couldn't move or they'd end up dying. Hell, even Naruto said he couldn't move. He even said he wanted to punch Sasuke while he was asleep but couldn't because he was unable to move. 



The fight was pretty much a draw regardless of Sasuke saying he lost. Losing would imply Naruto was the last one standing and that isn't true. Both are still alive and conscious. 

What I will say though is that Naruto won the war. He basically accomplished what he set out to do which was turn Sasuke away from the path he was on.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

10/10 thread

only thing thats missing from the OP is this ck


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke admited defeat like an adult would admit defeat to a kid just to make them happy


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, where's ShinboiWill? He was constantly spouting how the fight wasn't over had Sasuke not admitted defeat. So it's not over despite the fact that neither could even move and had they tried then they would've died.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

Vegeta beat goku both times they fought tho


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

Great job OP


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Also, where's ShinboiWill? He was constantly spouting how the fight wasn't over had Sasuke not admitted defeat. So it's not over despite the fact that neither could even move and had they tried then they would've died.


...he could be asleep? Just making a post now.

Sasuke lost. Plain and simple. He admitted it.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> WTF just happened? Sasuke , the Secondary Character, Rival of the Main Protagonist Naruto , managed to pull off a Draw, when it was expected an widely accepted for years, that Naruto would beat Sasuke in their rematch, their Final Showdown, but here we stand today, shocked an awed.
> 
> Has this ever happened in a Shonen Before? Where the rival Character doesn't loose cleanly to the Main Hero ? Vegeta trembles with envy, please guys, put Naruto fans on a suicide watch, i fear this chapter may be too much for some to handle . To make it even sweeter, Sasuke won their first fight clean as a whistle , so Naruto lost the rivalry



I loled so hard at Naruto saying there were no winners.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto's and Sasuke's powers may be equal, but considering how Naruto achieved all his goals while Sasuke failed to achieve even a single one the victor couldn't be any more obvious.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 29, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta beat goku both times they fought tho


Second time was a cheap shot though


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

hows that history. Kenshin never kiilled Hajime Saito.

But your here arguing against cannon text.


----------



## Xcoyote (Oct 29, 2014)

Ashura stays winning.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...he could be asleep? Just making a post now.
> 
> Sasuke lost. Plain and simple. He admitted it.



Yes he lost despite both being on the ground and unable to move. I love how you simply ignore what Naruto says. 

Let me post the exact quotes

"Shit! I still can't move"
"It's just as you see it...If we too much, we'll bleed to death"

But do go on. 

Like I said, the fight was a draw, but in the end Naruto won due to being able to steer Sasuke from his path.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

It was certainly unexpected, I think most of the fandom, tards or not, where expecting a VotE parallel with Naruto standing over Sasuke in a decisive victory, that's what most posters had been predicting for years.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It was certainly unexpected, I think most of the fandom, tards or not, where expecting a VotE parallel with Naruto standing over Sasuke in a decisive victory, that's what most posters had been predicting for years.



Some people haven't be really paying attention


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke nerfed.
> 
> New Rinnegan, can't cast jutsu and absorb at the same time.



Icing  on the cake lmao


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought Sasuke was a goner when Naruto landed that uppercut. Ouch.

I'm gonna go with the opinion that they're both down for the count. The fight was a draw, but Naruto won as in "likely getting Sasuke to cooperate".

Didn't see that conclusion coming.


----------



## OodboO (Oct 29, 2014)

The rivalry is between all their lives. Naruto/Hashi/Ashura...
Sasuke/Madara/Indra... side has so many losses piled up, that even if Sauce did draw (which he says he didn't) it would take him several lifetimes to "win this rivalry".

Also, with their hands chopped off, both of them should be dead by now due to bloodloss. Especially Sasuke who _hasn't stopped_ loosing blood for the last 100 chapters. So in medical terms, both lost .


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

wait I swore sasuke just admitted he lost? wait yeah he did


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Do listen to the main character since you love him so much.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Do listen to the main character since you love him so much.



what are you talking about, sasuke goal was to kill naruto, and naruto's was to save sasuke, in the end sasuke clearly admits defeat.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The damage control of Sasuke fans is abysmal.
> Naruto awoke first, he countered Sasuke, Sasuke admitted defeat ...





-Azula- said:


> 10/10 thread
> 
> only thing thats missing from the OP is this ck


This.
Too bad the manga is against this thread:rofl


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what are you talking about, sasuke goal was to kill naruto, and naruto's was to save sasuke, in the end sasuke clearly admits defeat.



Do I need to underline?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Do listen to the main character since you love him so much.



I do love him, and I do think that scan is more insulting to Sasuke really. Naruto is basically toying with him. lol

he did not fight seriously the whole time, and still won. lol


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what are you talking about, sasuke goal was to kill naruto, and naruto's was to save sasuke, in the end sasuke clearly admits defeat.



And that's the battle Sasuke lost. He didn't lose the power battle as neither are able to move without killing themselves thus that would constitute a draw. 

So basically

Naruto wins the battle of ideals as he persuades Sasuke to abandon his
The fist fight/power battle ends in a draw as neither were capable of moving without dying.

Of course I shouldn't expect reason or objectivity from these two fandoms.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Oct 29, 2014)

i suppose you have different ways of interpreting it...
to me naruto won. the fight was more about ideologies and getting sasuke back.
naruto won on both. sasuke finally realises that he cant do everything on his own cause others feel his pain too.

really good chapter and i cant wait to see the animated version.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I do love him, and I do think that scan is more insulting to Sasuke really. Naruto is basically toying with him. lol
> 
> he did not fight seriously the whole time, and still won. lol



Yes, Naruto is toying with Sasuke. He lost his arm because he thinks its a riot.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke admitted he lost.

Sasuke admitted he was inferior to Naruto.

Sasuke has finally become a real man.


----------



## maupp (Oct 29, 2014)

>Naruto woke up first

>Sasuke admitted to losing

>Sasuke fans : "Sasuke didn't lose" 

>:rofl


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll concede when you're able to claim a draw for knocking in the 8 ball just because you were dominating the pool table. There's rules to this shit, man. You throw up the white flag/knock in the 8 ball, you lose no matter what...


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol yeah sasuke lost and gave up.  He knew Naruto was never gonna give up. Its better this way.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what are you talking about, sasuke goal was to kill naruto, and naruto's was to save sasuke, in the end sasuke clearly admits defeat.



And Naruto says there is no winner or loser. 

That's called a draw, my friend.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope that eventually Naruto-Fans will recognize how utterly ironic it is now to refer to SASUKE'S WORDS in order to confirm Naruto's win.

I really hope...:ho


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

emmmm naruto can regenarate, which he clearly does eg The Last. Sasuke out right said he lost. that's that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Besides, rivals alread defeated main characters in other mangas.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> emmmm naruto can regenarate, which he clearly does eg The Last. Sasuke out right said he lost. that's that.



With Kurama's help who just said he'd be put to sleep after giving Naruto the rest of that chakra. Seriously, these two fandoms love to conveniently leave out parts that don't benefit the character they love.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Yes, Naruto is toying with Sasuke. He lost his arm because he thinks its a riot.



How many times have Naruto said that he's holding back and does not want to kill Sasuke? lol


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> And Naruto says there is no winner or loser.
> 
> That's called a draw, my friend.



it doesn't really matter if naruto doesn't care, Sasuke was fighting seriously to kill Naruto and he lost. Sasuke believes he lost and Naruto never even acknowledge this has a proper fight to begin with.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How many times have Naruto said that he's holding back and does not want to kill Sasuke? lol






It was a draw. Get over it.


----------



## Darth lelouch (Oct 29, 2014)

> Sasuke lost. Plain and simple. He admitted it.



Yep, and Hashirama admitted Itachi is stronger than him.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

TECHNICALLY it's a DRAW. One who doesn't recognize this can't be helped any more.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

maupp said:


> >Naruto woke up first



"_GAH! I *STILL* can't move!_" - Naruto

Can't do anything anyway. 




maupp said:


> >Sasuke admitted to losing



"_Idiot, there are no winners or losers in this battle._" - Naruto

It's a draw. 

And if I'm not mistaken, he finally acknowledged Naruto. 



maupp said:


> >Sasuke fans : "Sasuke didn't lose"



You don't have to be a fan of Sasuke to absorb information in total.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Second time was a cheap shot though



Cheap but very effective  




as for sasuke and naruto 

i expected naruto to win through their fight not by Sasuke declaring to have lost with his own words. 

the fact of the matter is

if sasuke was the main character

then naruto would have been the one to say " I lost" 

so i find it a draw. considering that sasuke is second most important character in the manga.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutards are delusional as fuck


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It was a draw. Get over it.



It's funny how people sit here and hark on Sasuke's words and then completely ignore Naruto's. That's hypocrites for you.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It was a draw. Get over it.


this guy doesn't think so has long has the losers admits he's lost, he's well...........lost and will be one handed.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!!!!!

 SASUKE DIDNT GET TNJ, SASUKE DIDNT DIE, SASUKE DIDNT LOSE, SASUKE DIDNT GIVE UP ON HIS GOAL HE EVEN PROMISES TO KEEP TRYING IN THE FUTURE. 

 Naruto even admit that he's been jealous of Sasuke this whole time, and that his heart aches for him. 

 Naruto didnt win that's a hell of a victory for Sasuke considering his role is the rival one in a shonen made by Jump.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!!!!!
> 
> SASUKE DIDNT GET TNJ, SASUKE DIDNT DIE, SASUKE DIDNT LOSE, SASUKE DIDNT GIVE UP ON HIS GOAL HE EVEN PROMISES TO KEEP TRYING IN THE FUTURE.
> 
> ...



at one point Madara killed both of them lol

i wonder how good that made madara fans feel


----------



## Deana (Oct 29, 2014)

It was a draw!

Sasuke admitted defeat to stop his ADHD little brother Naruto from continuing to chase after him like a headless chicken. Sasuke's two brothers are lunatics. One wanted Sasuke to leave him alone and the other refuses to leave Sasuke alone. Sasuke just ended a vicious cycle of stalking he knew was coming his way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke nerfed.
> 
> New Rinnegan, can't cast jutsu and absorb at the same time.


as the kyuubi mentioned, it's only because sasuke hasn't mastered the rinnegan yet. nagato (and pain) could cast other jutsus and absorb at the same time, since he had enough time to "master" his rinnegan.

i see where you're coming from though. it's quite convenient for naruto that sasuke currently had such a limitation, and we find out about it just when they were about to clash.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It was a draw. Get over it.






Stop being salty, even Sasuke admitted his lose.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!!!!!
> 
> SASUKE DIDNT GET TNJ, SASUKE DIDNT DIE, SASUKE DIDNT LOSE, SASUKE DIDNT GIVE UP ON HIS GOAL HE EVEN PROMISES TO KEEP TRYING IN THE FUTURE.
> 
> ...



Sasauke : I Lost !


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

this is just pretty sad, when someone straight up say he admits he losts and delusional tards try to say otherwise. you can believe what you want but Sasuke admitted he Lost and a long ass confession to Naruto


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

I need to change my set, it's not accurate anymore. 



Narutossss said:


> this guy doesn't think so has long has the losers admits he's lost, he's well...........



and this guy doesn't agree with you





> lost and will be one handed.



So is Nardo. 



Prince Vegeta said:


> at one point Madara killed both of them lol
> 
> i wonder how good that made madara fans feel



I can't believe I said 'their deaths are just for shock value, this is the series' lowest', in the face of that last panel today.  Kishi, awake us from this reverse IT and bring Maddy back.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh look, unbiased fans claiming it as a draw....


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> at one point Madara killed both of them lol
> 
> i wonder how good that made madara fans feel



 In this case that doesnt matter, Sasuke and Naruto have lost several fights in the manga. 

 But on their personal ones, Sasuke won first time and got a draw the second, that means Sasuke is still the winner.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasauke : I Lost !



 Naruto: Nobody won or lost this fight!


----------



## Bonds (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone with eyes can see it was a draw, especially with that last page. Sasuke saying "I lost" is his way of conceding the fact that Naruto's ideologies are right and his are wrong. So in that way, he did "lose", but as far as the fight goes, both are unable to continue without dying, thus it's clearly a draw. Neither is weaker or stronger than the other and anyone who claims differently is kidding themselves.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

Even on what could be the most emotional chapter of the manga depending on how you look at it, you people will still go at it.

Unbeliavable.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Bonds said:


> Anyone with eyes can see it was a draw, especially with that last page. Sasuke saying "I lost" is his way of conceding the fact that Naruto's ideologies are right and his are wrong. So in that way, he did "lose", but as far as the fight goes, both are unable to continue without dying, thus it's clearly a draw. Neither is weaker or stronger than the other and anyone who claims differently is kidding themselves.



This guy gets it


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> this is just pretty sad, when someone straight up say he admits he losts and delusional tards try to say otherwise. you can believe what you want but Sasuke admitted he Lost and a long ass confession to Naruto



Delusional?

Your the person that is only focusing on one piece of information.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Bonds said:


> Anyone with eyes can see it was a draw, especially with that last page. Sasuke saying "I lost" is his way of conceding the fact that Naruto's ideologies are right and his are wrong. So in that way, he did "lose", but as far as the fight goes, both are unable to continue without dying, thus it's clearly a drawer. Neither is weaker or stronger than the other and anyone who claims differently is kidding themselves.



anyone with eyes can see that Naruto was awake the whole time, and Sasuke was knocked out.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto wants to keep fighting.  He even said the real fight begins after this fight.

Sasuke can't keep up.  So he admits he lost.

SASUKE LOST!!!


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

Bonds said:


> but as far as the fight goes, both are unable to continue without dying, thus it's clearly a draw.



THIS. I can't believe some people still refuse to admit this...


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> this is just pretty sad, when someone straight up say he admits he losts and delusional tards try to say otherwise. you can believe what you want but Sasuke admitted he Lost and a long ass confession to Naruto



It's pretty sad when you ignore the words of your favorite character as well as the context surrounding all of this. 

Naruto ultimately won the battle of ideals as he managed to make Sasuke give up on his, but he did not win the fight. When a fight ends where two fighters are no longer able to move (and thus continue the fight) without dying then it's a draw. Naruto winning the fight would be if he was hovering over Sasuke's unconscious body like Sasuke was in the part 1 fight.

It's sad that only unbiased fans who have no dog in this fight can see things with objectivity.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> and this guy doesn't agree with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like I said naruto can believe what he wants, he achieved what he set out to, he was never trying to kill sasuke to begin and he never trying to win this battle but Sasuke was, he was trying to kill Naruto and he couldn't, he was ready to die with his ambitions failing and finally admitted he LOST. he said that.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> anyone with eyes can see that Naruto was awake the whole time, and Sasuke was knocked out.



And if you kept reading, you'll quickly realize that neither could move, asleep or not.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

And Naruto didnt even win ideologically look:



 Sasuke admits he'll come back to wreck that Naruto's ass again.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> like I said naruto can believe what he wants, he achieved what he set out to, he was never trying to kill sasuke to begin and he never trying to win this battle but Sasuke was, he was trying to kill Naruto and he couldn't, he was ready to die with his ambitions failing and finally admitted he LOST. he said that.




If Nardo can believe whatever he says, so can Sasukeh. The two of them exhausted themselves and can no longer move or they'll die. This is acknowledged. It was a tie. Stop.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> And if you kept reading, you'll quickly realize that neither could move, asleep or not.



and if you kept reading Naruto said he will keep fighting. 
he even said he would stop sasuke AGAIN, because he knows that he stopped him this time.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 29, 2014)

the readers lost

horrible ending


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It was a draw. Get over it.



Sasuke is man enough to admit when he lost. But like Madara says...what kindnof adult fights with kids seriously. Hence the sasuke smile. Sasuke doesnt have the will to fight anymore but Naruto did.which is why he declared defeat IMO. Its not about Naruto being stronger its just that no matter what sasuke does naruto can take it and not give up.

But does anybody know why sasuke deactivated his sharingan for the chidori in the beginning when he literally just activated it lastbchapter. Then later on activates MS.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke: "I give up"


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> and if you kept reading Naruto said he will keep fighting.
> he even said he would stop sasuke AGAIN, because he know what he stopped him this time.



Yeah, another day, if Sasuke decided to engage him again. 

"_I *still* can't move._" is pretty definite.


But at days end, the Sasuke fans of these boards ultimately win. Mostly everyone assumed Naruto would pull out a decisive victory — after a close battle, or a stomp depending on who you asked.

But that didn't happen.




As for Klue, I'm just happy my Rinnegan received another slice of hype in the end.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

But, really.

It's a draw.

Not like any hardcore fan/hater will ever be able to get over that fact, so why bother trying to convince them?



Max Thunder said:


> Sasuke admited defeat like an adult would admit defeat to a kid just to make them happy



But you know, that actually tugged my heart abit. 

It shows how Sasuke acknowledges his best friends feelings by actually doing something nice to him, just for the sake of easing his pain on the situation, making it more light-hearted. Telling it without barriers that he acknowledges him and that when Naruto feels pain, he does too.

Say what you want about the build-up and construction for the moment, which there are legitimate grievances for, but I quite liked the execution, I must say.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> It's pretty sad when you ignore the words of your favorite character as well as the context surrounding all of this.
> 
> Naruto ultimately won the battle of ideals as he managed to make Sasuke give up on his, but he did not win the fight. When a fight ends where two fighters are no longer able to move (and thus continue the fight) without dying then it's a draw. Naruto winning the fight would be if he was hovering over Sasuke's unconscious body like Sasuke was in the part 1 fight.
> 
> It's sad that only unbiased fans who have no dog in this fight can see things with objectivity.



Naruto never acknowledge this has that kind of fight, he was never seriously fighting Sasuke like that to begin but sasuke who was trying to Naruto failed, Naruto who wasn't even trying to win this fight but stop sasuke succeded in that and Sasuke acknowledge he'd Lost.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> the readers lost
> 
> horrible ending



in theory the manga did not end. But, yeah, the fight... lol


[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 29, 2014)

It was a draw but Sasuke was weaker than full power Naruto


----------



## SaiST (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread is kind of sad.


Naruto was fighting for his life for a much longer period of time in this war. You could argue that the various upgrades he's received throughout have negated any physical fatigue that may have built up, but the mental fatigue had to be greater.
Also pulled too many punches during the beginning of the fight, wasting what relatively little he had of that abundant chakra.
Accomplished his long-time goal in getting through Sasuke's thick skull. None of Sasuke's crazy ambitions were allowed to come to fruition.
Ultimately, Naruto comes out on top. I mean, if you want to judge soley based on how jacked up they look in comparison, then I guess you could call it a draw. But I don't understand how anyone could try gloating about that considering the above circumstances.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> the readers lost
> 
> horrible ending



Yeah. But it wasntt hat bad. We all knew it was gonna happen.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, another day, if Sasuke decided to engage him again.
> 
> 
> "_I *still* can't move._" is pretty definite.



Thanks God he has chakra arms. 


[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 29, 2014)

Man, I thought Naruto'd win seriously. 
It was 1-0 in Sasuke's favor and I thought it'd 1-1 by the end of this fight. Sasuke still has the lead. Kishi you...


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke is man enough to admit when he lost. But like Madara says...what kindnof adult fights with kids seriously. Hence the sasuke smile. Sasuke doesnt have the will to fight anymore but Naruto did.which is why he declared defeat IMO. Its not about Naruto being stronger its just that no matter what sasuke does naruto can take it and not give up.
> 
> But does anybody know why sasuke deactivated his sharingan for the chidori in the beginning when he literally just activated it lastbchapter. Then later on activates MS.




 That's not it, at the beggining of the chapter they said they would die if they keep fighting. 

 Then Naruto wants to keep fighting Sasuke even though both of them are about to die. 

 Sasuke says "I lost" to save Naruto from dying.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Thanks God he has chakra arms.



Too bad he used that last bit of chakra on his Rasengan.




Your getting desperate, I can feel it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

SaiST said:


> This thread is kind of sad.
> 
> 
> Naruto was fighting for his life for a much longer period of time in this war. You could argue that the various upgrades he's received throughout have negated any physical fatigue that may have built up, but the mental fatigue had to be greater.
> ...


This is what I've been trying to say. A Sasuke fan with actual sense. Sasuke acknowledge all of the above and simply just gave up in the end and even went as far as to admit he lost.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke lost he gave up naruto outlasted him. Naruto held back for the start of the fight and had less chakra then sasuke. Sasuke used his rinngean sharingan and all the bijuu and still could not beat a naruto with that was not willing to kill.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Naruto never acknowledge this has that kind of fight, he was never seriously fighting Sasuke like that to begin but sasuke who was trying to Naruto failed, Naruto who wasn't even trying to win this fight but stop sasuke succeded in that and Sasuke acknowledge he'd Lost.



Hence why he won the battle of ideals. What can't you get about that? The fight in and of itself was a draw. Period. When two fighters are on the ground unable to move without dying then that constitutes a draw. 

The amount of fanboys and dense/ignorant posters in this section astound me.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke lost the battle of ideology, not the actual fight. He realised Naruto's will to never give up was stronger and that himself could never complete untie the bounds he had with Naruto, so gave up on his earlier ideologies to decide to follow Naruto's and it's for that reason he admitted he lost. Still, Naruto was considerably nerfed during this battle, so while there were no winner in the fight, full power Naruto was stronger. It's basically this, nothing more


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Another impossible historic feat by Sasuke

 it was 2 v 1 

 Sasuke vs Naruto and Kurama

 And Sasuke managed to kill Kurama. First Ninja in the manga that kills one of the 9 bijuus.

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Source (Oct 29, 2014)

SaiST said:


> This thread is kind of sad.
> 
> 
> Naruto was fighting for his life for a much longer period of time in this war. You could argue that the various upgrades he's received throughout have negated any physical fatigue that may have built up, but the mental fatigue had to be greater.
> ...



SaiST solos the thread, ladies and gentlemen. 

Not really sure why this matters so much anyway...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Hence why he won the battle of ideals. What can't you get about that? The fight in and of itself was a draw. Period. When two fighters are on the ground unable to move without dying then that constitutes a draw.
> 
> *The amount of fanboys and dense/ignorant posters in this section astound me.*



coming from the guy that is ignoring canon, sasuke outright said he lost, get over it.


----------



## ceralux (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke said he lost because he can no longer claim his goal/revolution. Naruto had trumped his plans. 
Narutards need to get lost with their "holding back" "not enough chakra" excuses. 
They both can't move, lost an arm, and are bleeding to death.
Especially since all the Narutards were screaming "stomp", this is the funniest outcome. Not even Naruto believes that he won. 

*Kurama, you the real MVP.*


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> 10/10 thread
> 
> only thing thats missing from the OP is this ck



Sasuke is smiling!!!

Sasuke "lost" because he is unable to become the Dark Hokage he had in mind.

Also, it reminds me of this


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> coming from the guy that is ignoring canon, sasuke outright said he lost, get over it.



And Naruto outright said there are no winners and losers in this fight as well.

when two fighters are on the ground and can't move without dying means it ends in a draw


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> coming from the guy that is ignoring canon, sasuke outright said he lost, get over it.



And Naruto disagreed, don't ignore it. 


Though, I'm still waiting for VIZ and takL.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Man, I thought Naruto'd win seriously.
> It was 1-0 in Sasuke's favor and I thought it'd 1-1 by the end of this fight. Sasuke still has the lead. Kishi you...



 You're not the only one who thought that but Kishimoto clearly couldnt save Naruto without an asspull. The way Sasuke was outclassing Naruto was so good that not even the author of the manga could get a winning, they both fall on the ground being unable to move. 

 Kishimoto also nerfed Sasuke's Rinnegan during this fight, or else he could absorb the Rasengan while attacking with his Chidori. Only way for a draw is to keep nerfing Sasuke.


----------



## D4truf (Oct 29, 2014)

I think Sasuke was laughing at Naruto because he realized that Naruto is as suicidal as him. In the brink of death he thought of fighting.

Sasuke must have have thought to himself

My Ninja


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> That's not it, at the beggining of the chapter they said they would die if they keep fighting.
> 
> Then Naruto wants to keep fighting Sasuke even though both of them are about to die.
> 
> Sasuke says "I lost" to save Naruto from dying.



The delusions are real lol...

Those tears from Sasuke at the end really drew that conclusion for you...?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 29, 2014)

This shit is glorious. Never in my wildest fanboy fantasies.

People harping on Sasuke's words ignoring that their beloved flat out said their was no winner or loser.

Ultimately, the battle was drawn, but Naruto won the war. His ideology came out on top, but as far as this battle went, it's pretty damn obvious it was a stalemate. Loved Kishi throwing in that the Rinnegan was still new. Seems both were equally gimped too.

Imma have to go on a rep spree with people in this thread.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

ceralux said:


> *Sasuke said he lost because he can no longer claim his goal/revolution.* Naruto had trumped his plans.
> Narutards need to get lost with their "holding back" "not enough chakra" excuses.
> They both can't move, lost an arm, and are bleeding to death.
> Especially since all the Narutards were screaming "stomp", this is the funniest outcome. Not even Naruto believes that he won.
> ...


wait so sasuke said that? nope he didn't he simply said he admitted he lost. this is getting pretty sad


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

D4truf said:


> I think Sasuke was laughing at Naruto because he realized that Naruto is as suicidal as him. In the brink of death he thought of fighting.
> 
> Sasuke must have have thought to himself
> 
> My Ninja



 That's what I posted before, Sasuke just said "I lost" to save Naruto from Dying.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Too bad he used that last bit of chakra on his Rasengan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Narutossss	 10
Hussain 8

That damage control though.  

Kishi even had to throw in some last minute bullshit about how Sasuke's weakened and that because he lacks experience with the rinnegan he can't use paths + other ninjutsu together yet. 

I understand the denial though, I along with most others weren't predicting a draw in this fight, if you look at the predictions thread everyone expected feint + rasengan and then Nardo standing over Sauce giving his TnJ.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> And Naruto disagreed, don't ignore it.
> 
> 
> Though, I'm still waiting for VIZ and takL.



I never said I ignored what Naruto said, he didn't say he won or lost but sasuke admitted he lost.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

For Naruto this wasn't even a fight


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> The delusions are real lol...
> 
> Those tears from Sasuke at the end really drew that conclusion for you...?



 Lol what delusion, you thought Naruto would win this time and look down on Sasuke the same way Sasuke looked down on Naruto when he was unconscious. But no, both got K.O. at the same time, and they cannot even move or they will die. This is not a victory for Naruto, a draw in this fight means defeat for the MC.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

Holy shit... Just forget it already. Be nice to each other as your favourite characters are. No one of them gives a fuck who have won as well

So stand up... Hold your hands and sing

[youtube]hSTivVclQQ0[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2014)

Only in Nardo; the main character's final fight ends in a draw


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> and then Nardo standing over Sauce giving his TnJ.



And what we got was sooooo much better 

Basically 

The Bromance was more than real


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I never said I ignored what Naruto said, he didn't say he won or lost but sasuke admitted he lost.



Of course he didn't. He just said neither he nor Sasuke won or loss.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2014)

During all my years in this board, I've always had for a fact that Sasuke would lose the rematch and get TNJ'd, so that would've been an acceptable ending to me. 

But to watch Narutards wishes getting crushed is just too good...!!  

Right now, I'm expecting an eternal loop between them clinging to what Sasuke said, and the other side laying down what actually happened. But that's normal.


----------



## D4truf (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> That's what I posted before, Sasuke just said "I lost" to save Naruto from Dying.



True, and also Sasuke lost his resolve to kill his Ninja.

I'm actually surprised by the outcome of the fight. I thought Naruto would win the battle as well as the ideology war. 

I have to agree with OP, Sasuke has accomplished the unthinkable. He matched the MC.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> And Naruto outright said there are no winners and losers in this fight as well.
> 
> when two fighters are on the ground and can't move without dying means it ends in a draw


Like I said before has long as the losers admits he losts and believes he lost, he's lost. Naruto doesn't acknowledge this as a real fight between two but Sasuke always did and fought with everything to kill Naruto and he failed, he took it dead seriously from the start and to himself he knows he lost,


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

D4truf said:


> True, and also Sasuke lost his resolve to kill his Ninja.
> 
> I'm actually surprised by the outcome of the fight. I thought Naruto would win the battle as well as the ideology war.
> 
> I have to agree with OP, Sasuke has accomplished the unthinkable. He matched the MC.



 Just like I said in another thread:

 Sasuke surpassed Vegeta by far while Naruto couldnt even reach goku.

 In shonen history this puts Sasuke at the top.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> Lol what delusion, you thought Naruto would win this time and look down on Sasuke the same way Sasuke looked down on Naruto when he was unconscious. But no, both got K.O. at the same time, and they cannot even move or they will die. This is not a victory for Naruto, a draw in this fight means defeat for the MC.



Not buying it because I had to debate Uchiha-fans over the Minato vs Obito fight tooth and nail based on the warnings he gave Natuto. Now the game rules change? Nah, fam. This wasn't your typical organized ring fight. The fight ends when one of the opposing sides dies or chooses not to continue...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 29, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> For Naruto this wasn't even a fight



yeah he lost an arm for shits and giggles


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Like I said before has long as the losers admits he losts and believes he lost, he's lost. Naruto doesn't acknowledge this as a real fight between two but Sasuke always did and fought with everything to kill Naruto and he failed, he took it dead seriously from the start and to himself he knows he lost,


>Proceeds to say Sasuke admits defeat
>Ignores Naruto saying there are no winner or losers in this fight
>Can't comprehend what losing actually means

Facts are that both were on the ground unable to move without dying. Even Naruto himself admits this, which you also conveniently leave out. That's a draw. Deny it all you want. It won't change.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Not buying it because I had to debate Uchihatards over the Minato vs Obito fight tooth and nail based on the warnings he gave Natuto. Now the game rules change? Nah, fam. This wasn't your typical organized ring fight. The fight ends when one of the opposing sides dies or chooses not to continue...



 In which case Naruto would be the one losing because he was the one willing to keep trying even if he has to die. Sasuke on the other hand wasnt so stupid.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 29, 2014)

it was a draw. who cares who is stronger, they still have potential to go further. especially with sasuke tapping into the rinnengan. Naruto on the other hand feels like he hit his limits but if he gets the other parts of the bijuus as well he will become godly as well.

I m fine with this outcome. FUCKING 10 years of my life done and done on a good note.


----------



## Callen (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The damage control of Sasuke fans is abysmal.
> Naruto awoke first, he countered Sasuke, Sasuke admitted defeat ...



That's right, _countered_, _not_ overcome.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

1) Sasuke said he lost

2) Sasuke was trying hard to kill Naruto the entire fight Naruto had zero killing intent as expected

3) Naruto  saying their are no winners and losers means he wasn't fighting to win nut to save Sasuke. He thought Sasuke was missing the point of the fight and got mad,

4) Naruto woke up first and claimed he was still willing to fight to Sasukes surprise.


All that considered and people are supposed to buy Sasuke won or it was a tie.

LMAO


----------



## hokageyonkou (Oct 29, 2014)

^ IT was a tie. that is as clear as day. there is no point in arguing that.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

mayumi said:


> And so Naruto and Sasuketards will continue debating who won for the rest of their lives. Good ending.



The two idols have made peace and yet their followers did not, kinda reminds me of the Torquemada chapter in the Brothers Karamazov.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Too bad he used that last bit of chakra on his Rasengan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He had all night to kill Sasuke, get over it. 


[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke walks away from the fight as an failure in all his objectives but it's a draw lulz

Guess Vegeta drew with Goku in Dbz


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> >Proceeds to say Sasuke admits defeat
> >Ignores Naruto saying there are no winner or losers in this fight
> >Can't comprehend what losing actually means
> 
> Facts are that both were on the ground unable to move without dying. Even Naruto himself admits this, which you also conveniently leave out. That's a draw. Deny it all you want. I won't change.



Is this shit for real?
>Sasuke says "I admit I lost"
>Says sasuke didn't lose even though he just said he lost.
>Sasuke's so called revolution has failed and he is clearly prepared to die, sounds exactly like someone who has nothing else to live for, someone who's clearly lost the battle
>says it's a draw because Naruto doesn't think he was but he never said lost either which sasuke in fact admitted.

objectively speaking you're looking at this one dimensionally when I see it has everything, sasuke's plan failed and Naruto stopped him and he admitted he was game over.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke admitted he lost the psychological war, while Naruto said there's no winner. You're using the "I lost" out of context.

It was as clear as day that this is a draw.


----------



## louisnn (Oct 29, 2014)

SaiST said:


> This thread is kind of sad.
> 
> 
> Naruto was fighting for his life for a much longer period of time in this war. You could argue that the various upgrades he's received throughout have negated any physical fatigue that may have built up, but the mental fatigue had to be greater.
> ...



Quoted for the truth. There should be no doubt in anyones mind that a fully rested Naruto > sasuke. 

This was more of  a fight between Naruto and Sasuke's ideologies. Naruto completely crushed sasuke's will and made him give up his entire plan of a "Revolution". Naruto not only gets his best friend back but he also accomplishes what his predecessors (Hashirama and Ashura) couldn't. Naruto completed his main objective  while sasuke was forced to give up on his. This fight was a complete victory for Naruto.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hokageyonkou (Oct 29, 2014)

combat wise- its a draw.

psycology/philosophy/goal wise - naruto won, achieved his objective.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I need to change my set, it's not accurate anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara is too good to come back to this manga  the only villain that defeated anyone he fought against  



Chidoritos said:


> In this case that doesnt matter, Sasuke and Naruto have lost several fights in the manga.
> 
> But on their personal ones, Sasuke won first time and got a draw the second, that means Sasuke is still the winner.




I already mentioned that in another thread


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 29, 2014)

battle draw, sasuke lost his ideal battle.

even if sasuke _wanted _to fight the battle cant continue.

thus draw. not like part 1 where one is standing over the other in which survival is on a whim


----------



## Starwind75043 (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto won his ultimate goal....but battle yeah was a draw


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

>"You and I can't move, if we do we die."
>naruto won.

You lot are hopeless.


----------



## Eylandos (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishi is lame for making this a draw. Make a decisive winner because now the narutards will be debating this shit for years to come.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You lot are hopeless.



Indeed.


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, I'm not going to read through 8 pages of comments, but I don't see the problem.

Saying who was at a bigger disadvantage than who is merely damage control. Yes, I also have an opinion than one was more hindered. But that's not the point here.

Their physical battle was a draw. They are both alive, unable to move and one-armed. Arguing this is stupid.

However, Sasuke did loose. Not the physical battle, but the battle of ideologies. They both went with a fixed idea of what should be done and how, and by the end of the fight, Sasuke no longer supported his own ideology. 

TLDR: The battle of power was a draw. Naruto won the battle of ideologies.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

The winner is the one who stands up first and says he won it with a big smile on his face?

Seriously though, how can there be any doubt about this outcome: Naruto and Sasuke are equals in power, the fight is a draw, but Naruto is the clear victor because he achieved his goals. You know that saying about losing the battle, but winning the war? Naruto tied in the battle, but he won the war.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Fatal Warrior said:


> Ok, I'm not going to read through 8 pages of comments, but I don't see the problem.
> 
> Saying who was at a bigger disadvantage than who is merely damage control. Yes, I also have an opinion than one was more hindered. But that's not the point here.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!

How is this hard to understand?

Give Naruto the victory if you want, but you can't possible fault people for holding a different opinion when the actual battle ended the way it did.

There was no decisive winner.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

If they keep fighting they both die, that's a draw in my book. 

 When Naruto said they will both die chapters ago he meant this moment.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

>sasuke knocked clean out and while Naruto wasn't
>they never ended up dying though but sasuke was clearly knocked out.
>sasuke clearly says"Alright I accept it this is MY LOSS" in bold
>A knock out and a clear admition of defeat somehow equal a draw


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Fatal Warrior said:


> Ok, I'm not going to read through 8 pages of comments, but I don't see the problem.
> 
> Saying who was at a bigger disadvantage than who is merely damage control. Yes, I also have an opinion than one was more hindered. But that's not the point here.
> 
> ...



I notice that this what all the fans who have no dog in this fight have to say. I've said this exact thing in several responses throughout this thread, but people don't want to here the truth so they just brush it off and move along.

But I guess you can't fault Nardo fans. They were led to believe he'd get his revenge by pulling out a decisive victory over Sauce in the final battle, but it only led to them having their dreams crushed. Kind of feel bad for them.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The winner is the one who stands up first and says he won it with a big smile on his face?


Neither stood.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> >sasuke knocked clean out and while Naruto wasn't
> >they never ended up dying though but sasuke was clearly knocked out.
> >sasuke clearly says"Alright I accept it this is MY LOSS" in bold
> >A knock out and a clear admition of defeat somehow equal a draw



The problem is Naruto did not want to kill susake in the first place, only the idiots who thought his win would be with Sasuke being dead.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2014)

Not sure what's so unclear about this. While it was a draw, Sasuke has come to terms with what Naruto believes. And as several of us said, Naruto would have to beat that into him in order to convince the guy.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Neither stood.



Dragonball reference. First tournament arc.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This is a long discussion so you might as well grab some popcorn, turn to the closest Naruto fan and ask:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you pass me the salt?



classic signs of someone who brings nothing to the table worth discussing.

Best to be salty at trolls rather than live in denial


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 29, 2014)

the actual fight was a draw. 

but Sasuke failed,and Naruto succeed.

though Naruto could have won the fight if he was trying to kill Sasuke from the start and wasn't holding back.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> But I guess you can't fault Nardo fans. They were led to believe he'd get his revenge by pulling out a decisive victory over Sauce in the final battle, but it only led to them having their dreams crushed. Kind of feel bad for them.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL please don't feel bad for us, one we know for a fact that Naruto is stronger than Sasuke, he needed all the bijuu's power just for Naruto to take him seriously, two his fail plan failed in the end, three he later becomes a one handed hobo while it's already confirmed Naruto's hand is back and finally we got this. 


If it makes you feel any better you're free to delusionally pretend like our dreams were crushed also sasuke crying at the end after his closet confession to Naruto was a bonus


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 29, 2014)

This is sad to see people fighting over fictionnal character.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> the actual fight was a draw.
> 
> but Sasuke failed,and Naruto succeed.
> 
> though Naruto could have won the fight if he was trying to kill Sasuke from the start and wasn't holding back.



We should give Kishi credit, this was about the best possible ending to keep the rivalry between Naruto and Sasuke alive beyond the end of the manga. Now fanboys of both sides will forever continue to argue and thereby continue to be interested in it and buy Naruto products. 
You just know that people will play what if saying that in the future Sasuke won't have the power of the bijuu to rely on or that next time he will have fully mastered his Rinnegan and on the other side you'll have people argue that next time Naruto will have all of Kurama instead of just 50%.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It was certainly unexpected, I think most of the fandom, tards or not, where expecting a VotE parallel with Naruto standing over Sasuke in a decisive victory, that's what most posters had been predicting for years.


 The rest of us predicted a draw from the beggining because it was the only way to put an end to the descendants cicle of hatred. If anyone thought Naruto would win this fight they clearly didnt understand this manga. It was more than hinted that Naruto and Sasuke are equals now, Naruto's goal was simply to be on Sasuke's level not surpass him.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2014)

There's a guy in this thread who thinks posting the same scan over and over will win him this argument 

To me it only screams 'desperation' from a particular fandom...


----------



## Mansali (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> The rest of us predicted a draw from the beggining because it was the only way to put an end to the descendants cicle of hatred. If anyone thought Naruto would win this fight they clearly didnt understand this manga. It was more than hinted that Naruto and Sasuke are equals now, Naruto's goal was simply to be on Sasuke's level not surpass him.



Sasuke pretty much admitted that Naruto was superior to him.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> There's a guy in this thread who thinks posting the same scan over and over will win him this argument
> 
> To me it only screams 'desperation' from a particular fandom...




 I think that means he lacks any argument that's why he clinges so much to spam a picture instead of giving arguments like the thousands of arguments provided in this whole thread, I've read all pages and it's clear the fight is a draw, Naruto and Sasuke are truly equals. None of them can move at all, if Kakashi and Sakura dont get there they'll die.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> This is sad to see people fighting over fictionnal character.



Welcome to NF


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto fans being thirsty as usual. The only thing Naruto won is successfully stopping Sasuke with neither Sasuke nor himself dying.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2014)

lol 9 pages 

I don't give a shit who won. It overall seems like a draw to me.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Welcome to NF



More like welcome to the internet


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Seriously guys, this is like the pairing thread in the movie section


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Only in this fandom can a characters own words be disregarded for head canons

This is the first time I've seen Sasuke supporters turn away from their favorite.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 29, 2014)

Am I the only Sasuke fan that hasn't abandoned him and isn't afraid to say that he lost this fight? Well, the fight itself was a draw... But the battle of ideals and all that philosophical shit goes to Naruto. End of story ....

*BUT HOW THE FUCK ARE THEY GONNA GET THEIR ARMS BACK ?!?!?!*


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seriously guys, this is like the pairing thread in the movie section



 No, I dont think a pairing can end up in draw can it? If a girl wins the other ones surely lose there's no middle ground. It cannot be compared.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Dragonball reference. First tournament arc.



It's not a tournment. It's a real fight where they both end up exhausted and not able to do anything to do the other. Naruto sleeps less the first time, but he sleeps more the second time (unless I'm remembering it wrong). It's not because one is more powerful or the one is recovering faster.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, this thirst for Naruto to defeat Sasuke in battle would never be realized, Kishi always portrayed them as equals in combat.

But Naruto won the victory he truly wanted. He got Sasuke to acknowledge his feelings, that he can't get rid of the weakness that is his friendship. He lost, he couldn't become alone in the end, and that's the victory that Naruto always wanted. For Sasuke to accept their feelings for each-other, and not think of them as a weakness.

That's what happened. Sasuke was honest with himself for once. That's the 'loss'.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

posting in an epic thread. 

denial is stronk.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> Yeah, this thirst for Naruto to defeat Sasuke in battle would never be realized, Kishi always portrayed them as equals in combat.
> 
> But Naruto won the victory he truly wanted. He got Sasuke to acknowledge his feelings, that he can't get rid of the weakness that is his friendship. He lost, he couldn't become alone in the end, and that's the victory that Naruto always wanted. For Sasuke to accept their feelings for each-other, and not think of them as a weakness.
> 
> That's what happened. Sasuke was honest with himself for once. That's the 'loss'.



Sasuke's loss is two-fold:

Political: His revolution came to no fruition

Psychological: He becomes subservient to Naruto's ideology


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> if Kakashi and Sakura dont get there they'll die.



nah,if the Kyuubi wakes up it will heal Naruto.but due to plot Sakura will get there first.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's not a tournment. It's a real fight where they both end up exhausted and not able to do anything to do the other. Naruto sleeps less the first time, but he sleeps more the second time (unless I'm remembering it wrong). It's not because one is more powerful or the one is recovering faster.



 It's not a matter of sleeping when both of them are unable to move and fatally wounded. 

 I think it's better to say, the one who dies last in their condition is the winner. But in the end both will inevitably die unless somehow an asspull or Kakashi and Sakura save them.




tkpirate said:


> nah,if the Kyuubi wakes up it will heal Naruto.but due to plot Sakura will get there first.



 Kurama is in the sleeping state the Bijuus enter when they die, he'll reappear again. But it'll take time, and by then Naruto will already be dead.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Sasuke's loss is two-fold:
> 
> Political: His revolution came to no fruition
> 
> Psychological: He becomes subservient to Naruto's ideology



What kind of anal person would view it like that

Sasuke accepting his true feelings and being honest with himself is being subservient? One way to put it, I guess.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

and he straight up lost as well, dude was out cold till the night and no confirmation Naruto was ever out.... all while holding back. it was a good day.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

If Naruto won in ideology, then Sasuke won in maturity. It's a draw no matter how you see it.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> *What kind of anal person would view it like that*
> 
> Sasuke accepting his true feelings and being honest with himself is being subservient? One way to put it, I guess.



Becoming a Gaara 2.0 is a fate worse than death, so says his fanboys.


----------



## Amol (Oct 29, 2014)

Such a glorious thread.
This battle with such a shitty circumstances was a draw .
They didn't start fight with full health .
One wasn't even wanted to fight.
One was fighting for 3 days non stop.
Various nerfs were affecting the entire battle.
No one has heart in real fight.
If anyone wants to draw conclusions from such kind of battle, you are more than welcome to tear each others throats.
Though in the end Naruto Won .
Dat BroRomance !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Becoming a Gaara 2.0 is a fate worse than death, so says his fanboys.



On one hand a draw stupid, on another good God this  

It's amazing that all Naruto's rivals from the chunin exam(Sasuke, Neji, and Gaara) suffered from the same, "Nardo is da bestest" syndrome..


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, I can see why the mechanic would be more valuable if it was more restricted to Sasuke and revealed here after the fight.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 29, 2014)

this thread is a worthy contender 
Sasuke gave up on trying to kill naruto so he "lost"
Naruto can't move but woke up first so he "won"

Yeah man fuck kishi 
All you had to do was let naruto win decisively like sasuke did in part 1 but nope we get a draw and a worthless spiel about friendship.

Boring so much wasted hype


----------



## Amol (Oct 29, 2014)

Rejoice Naruto-Sasuke fans !
Sasuke cried
Naruto cried
Both became blood brothers
Such a ga...great ending!
Don't fret over a shitty fight.
It is not worth over the glorious ending Kishi gave us.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> this thread is a worthy contender
> Sasuke gave up on trying to kill naruto so he "lost"
> Naruto can't move but woke up first so he "won"
> 
> ...



 The fight was a draw, but people can keep lying to themselves with other stupid battles like, Who said more words? who appeared in more panels? Who passed out first? etc, etc.

 Naruto fans needed a victory desperately, while Sasuke fans just came from one at the end of part 1. That's why they cannot admit it's a draw, a draw for Naruto fans is equal to a lose because it'll prove Naruto is still inferior to Sasuke.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seriously guys, this is like the pairing thread in the movie section



It's worse than that. This is like an Itachi damage control thread, or Obito reveal thread.

I'm going to need a lot more popcorn for this.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Khris said:


> On one hand a draw stupid, on another good God this
> 
> It's amazing that all Naruto's rivals from the chunin exam(Sasuke, Neji, and Gaara) suffered from the same, "Nardo is da bestest" syndrome..



Sasuke becoming a Naruto fanboy is the ultimate political defeat for his fandom.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Amol said:


> Rejoice Naruto-Sasuke fans !
> Sasuke cried
> Naruto cried
> Both became blood brothers
> ...



lol only sasuke cried this chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah Naruto won. Everyone knew this was going to happen. And knew it was going to be through Plot Induced Stupidity or Plot no jutsu.  Sasuke Sharingan weakening right before the blow so Naruto could have an opening. Yet Sasuke being capable of using a higher level Doujutsu a few seconds later makes zero sense at all. And The fact that Sasuke didnt just use Preta Path Again. Kishi even crapped on the victory by stating that Sasuke mastered the rinnegan ability he could attack and absorb Chakra at the same time. 

How this fight ended proved that Naruto was "The Better Shinobi" because Naruto knows how to endure and never give up.  It plays on Naruto's Shinobi way. Back during the Chuunin exams of never backing down from a mission and to keep going till you die.  Its boils down to Naruto is willing to die to save his friend w/o killing him while Sasuke is not willing to die in order to kill Naruto and for his plans. In the end Sasuke was indeed saved from the darkness. Now lets see if he returns to konoha.

I guess Naruto wants the fight between Rivals of who is stronger will come later.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's not a tournment. It's a real fight where they both end up exhausted and not able to do anything to do the other. Naruto sleeps less the first time, but he sleeps more the second time (unless I'm remembering it wrong). It's not because one is more powerful or the one is recovering faster.



Way to not get a joke, dude.


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke becoming a Naruto-tard is the worst defeat. Fitting end.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 29, 2014)

We all know Sasuke lost the ideological "true" fight, and Naruto won the "true" fight.

But lets be honest here. Is that what people care about? Any Library and Telegrams regular can tell you no. It was who was stronger, the physical aspect, that people were so vested in, and people's egos rode on it.

It's clear this is less about which character wins, but which fanbase. One claimed they were equal from a power standpoint, the other claimed everything from a one sided curbstomp to a marginal yet decisive victory in Naruto's favor. The latter was denied, and the physical aspect ended in a clear stalemate.

Fandom wars in general are petty and shallow, and no point denying the truth this late in the game. But man does it feel good.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

I will admit that it wasn't a 100% decisive defeat like I was expecting but it was a conclusive victory non alas that cannot be denied. So it's enough for me.


----------



## Amol (Oct 29, 2014)

Such low understanding on this forum.
Kishi made this battle such lolworthy that it isn't possible to draw any conclusions from it.
It was plot forced , non logical, tired fight.
Naruto didn't wanted to fight .
Naruto was fighting non stop 3 days .
Naruto didn't had any ill intention towards Sasuke.
By Sasuke's own admission he held back .
Naruto's heart was aching for Sasuke .
Sasuke was still learning his Rinnegan.
He was already in process of TNJ to fight properly.
Sasuke's heart was aching for Naruto.
This fight doesn't mean anything.
Overall Naruto won.
But continue tearing each others throats .
I will enjoy dat broRomance !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2014)

Not really.. The King made sure to TnJ him right so he can TnJ Sasuke.. Also, had Itachi's crow still been with Naruto, Naruto would have already solo'd this chapters ago..


----------



## Venom (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't see how much more obvious Kishi can make his wish for them to be equals.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 29, 2014)

TECHNICALLY this fight is a draw, just like TECHNICALLY Sasuke won their first one. But if we consider circumstances, just like in the first fight we can see a draw (Naruto going for a headband instead of head), in this fight we can also see who is obvious winner (Naruto achieved all his goals while Sasuke failed and admitted his fail).


----------



## Ruse (Oct 29, 2014)

So after all that it ended in a draw 

Damn you Kishi


----------



## Venom (Oct 29, 2014)

Faustus said:


> TECHNICALLY this fight is a draw, just like TECHNICALLY Sasuke won their first one. But if we consider circumstances, just like in the first fight we can see a draw (Naruto going for a headband instead of head), in this fight we can also see who is obvious winner (Naruto achieved all his goals while Sasuke failed and admitted his fail).



If you are just going by who achieved his goals then Naruto won.
He managed to stop Sasuke.
But if it's about who is actually stronger or who won the fight then it is a draw.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

Faustus said:


> TECHNICALLY this fight is a draw, just like TECHNICALLY Sasuke won their first one. But if we consider circumstances, just like in the first fight we can see a draw (Naruto going for a headband instead of head), in this fight we can also see who is obvious winner (Naruto achieved all his goals while Sasuke failed and admitted his fail).



 LooooL you naruto fans never cease to make me laugh. 

 You always manage to transform a whole reality that's obvious into one of your selfish fantasies. 

 You're saying their first fight was a draw and this one Naruto won while it's in fact the total opposite. 

 Naruto never defeated Sasuke in a fight, never, that's why Naruto wants to fight Sasuke in the future still, he doesnt consider this fight a victory or a defeat therefore it's a draw.

 Naruto failed his goal(bring sasuke back) and the fight the first time, there's no saving grace and no way you can modify the fact in a farfetched way like you're doing with this fight. Sasuke won that fight without question the moment Naruto lost consciousness and Sasuke got on top wondering whether or not he should kill him.


----------



## Tonymbou (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke becoming the ultimate narutard is the biggest, giant slap in the fucking face to Sasuketards.

The jimmie rustling will be surreal in the coming days.


----------



## louisnn (Oct 29, 2014)

This was more of a fight between Naruto and Sasuke's ideologies. Naruto's "Never Back Down" attitude completely crushed sasuke's will and made him give up his entire plan of a "Revolution". Naruto not only gets his best friend back but he also accomplishes what his predecessors (Hashirama and Ashura) couldn't. Naruto completed his main objective while sasuke was forced to give up on his. This fight was a complete victory for Naruto, I don't see how anyone can see it any other way.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Zοrο said:


> If you are just going by who achieved his goals then Naruto won.
> He managed to stop Sasuke.
> But if it's about who is actually stronger or who won the fight then it is a draw.



you're free to believe it was a draw, nothing wrong with that but no way is sasuke as strong as Naruto. after needing the combined power of the bijuu's to match naruto, that argument was settled.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> Kurama is in the sleeping state the Bijuus enter when they die, he'll reappear again. But it'll take time, and by then Naruto will already be dead.



what?no.
it's out of chakra.it went into that sleeping state before too,when Naruto took it's chakra to have his KCM.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you're free to believe it was a draw, nothing wrong with that but no way is sasuke as strong as Naruto. after needing the combined power of the bijuu's to match naruto, that argument was settled.



sasuke is just as strong as naruto.


----------



## Venom (Oct 29, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you're free to believe it was a draw, nothing wrong with that but no way is sasuke as strong as Naruto. after needing the combined power of the bijuu's to match naruto, that argument was settled.



That's relative.
You may think that absorbing the power of the Bijuu is an argument which would prove that Naruto is stronger than Sasuke.
But I don't think so.
It is not the Bijuu who voluntarily give their powers to Sasuke but Sasuke who captured the Bijuu and forced their powers out of them.
It is in his range of abilities.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 29, 2014)

Strictly strength-wise, it was a draw, plain and simple.
Sasuke lost the battle of ideologies and willpower to commit to his (quite masochistic) scheme.


----------



## Chidoritos (Oct 29, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> what?no.
> it's out of chakra.it went into that sleeping state before too,when Naruto took it's chakra to have his KCM.



 Kurama's been gone for how long? 2 days? I dont think he will come back anytime soon.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 29, 2014)

Chidoritos said:


> Kurama's been gone for how long? 2 days? I dont think he will come back anytime soon.



only around 12 hours has passed.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 29, 2014)

Zοrο said:


> That's relative.
> You may think that absorbing the power of the Bijuu is an argument which would prove that Naruto is stronger than Sasuke.
> But I don't think so.
> It is not the Bijuu who voluntarily give their powers to Sasuke but Sasuke who captured the Bijuu and forced their powers out of them.
> It is in his range of abilities.


nope, that is something he can only do once now that bijuu will go their separate ways, it was an outside power source, while naruto could still reach that power level at any given time with his sage mode, it pretty much proved naruto was superior, not to mention the fact that Naruto wasn't even taking the fight seriously and didn't want to kill sasuke and the long extended period of time naruto spend fighting on the battlefield, he basically fought everyone.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Oct 29, 2014)

Half of the forum expected this to end in a draw, so it's not a big deal


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

Zοrο said:


> That's relative.
> You may think that absorbing the power of the Bijuu is an argument which would prove that Naruto is stronger than Sasuke.
> But I don't think so.
> It is not the Bijuu who voluntarily give their powers to Sasuke but Sasuke who captured the Bijuu and forced their powers out of them.
> It is in his range of abilities.



bruv it was confirmed you need bijuu chakra just to fight at naruto level.
And then the indra attack is weak sauce. We have seen naruto throw 2 WAY more powerful attacks than what he used to counter indras arrow.

Naruto used no bijuu atatcks no steam no yoton. We have seen naruto throw 9 bijuudama frs.
We have seen naruto throw 9 bijuu powered frs.

Indras arrow equalled just 2 bijuu powerd FRS. This is not strong stuff based on data shown. Indra's arrow is weak..This was an already drained naruto. Sasuke has chance against a  fresh naruto.Look how narutro dealt with all sasukes specials.A fresh naruto would murder him. Sasuke does'nt have fire power too hang. 

This was good fight for sasuke he planned when naruto was  tired got ,bijuu powered up and then still couldn't do it. Says he lost and naruto never planned to kill him pretty true facts.

Naruto's never used fuuton rasengan vs sasukes chidori he always used regular rasengan knowing full well advantages. 95% of the clashes are just wasted chapters. With one guy using weak versions. Naruto will get full kyuubi so the gaps massive now.

This fight was truly garbage. Reading useless clashes. How the fuck naruto get that shoryuken from when he was falling down before utter nonsense..


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 29, 2014)

...are people seriously upset about this? the fight ended in a draw, but we all know Naruto is stronger by a mile. This chapter alone he countered chidori with an uppercut and a chidori/enton combo using a tiny base rasengan.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto ultimately won. The purpose of the fight was to steer Sasuke off of a certain path, which Naruto ostensibly succeeded in doing. Sasuke will fail at his (latest) stated goals as a result of this fight. When he said he lost, he was telling the truth.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait, just read some of the comments. It actually seems that people seriously think this is a draw. wtf? 

Are members of NF this stupid?

Sasuke: "I lost"

Sasuke: "Why would you do that to yourself just to get in the way of my plans?" ... "In the end you didnt want to kill me".

*Naruto wakes up first*

So we have:
Sasuke saying he lost.
Sasuke losing his arm trying to kill Naruto, whilst Naruto loses his arm trying not to kill Sasuke.
Naruto waking up first.


How do we conclude that this was a draw?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 29, 2014)

ohh dont do this

it was obviously a draw fight wise, but in the ideology fight Naruto won.


Basically, Naruto didnt get what he wished back then power wise, but he won the bond fight, so Sasuke didnt loose the power fight, but he lost(well, depending on how you look at it) the bond fight, because he didnt achieve his destructive plan and couldnt manage to break it with Naruto.

The surprise comes with the power fight though, because we knew the bond one Naruto would win.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> How is this hard to understand?
> 
> ...



Yes the actual fight was a draw and given how certain fans acted earlier I can see why some fans are acting the way they are...but this was always about more than just who is stronger...

Where it actually mattered (in the manga anyway) Naruto won and that is why sasuke admitted defeat because he lost the battle of ideologies...


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

I remember when Minato talked about his fight with Tobito and talked about how he lost and how the masked man "Saw through everyone of his moves" When in Reality he whooped his ass. Sasuke took Minato cool swagger, BamFlash reputation, and now has taken his Humility. 

Bravo Sasuke you have Surpass Minato in every single way.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I remember when Minato talked about his fight with Tobito and talked about how he lost and how the masked man "Saw through everyone of his moves" When in Reality he whooped his ass. Sasuke took Minato cool swagger, BamFlash reputation, and now has taken his Humility.
> 
> Bravo Sasuke you have Surpass Minato in every single way.



Sasuke is Minato's illegitimate child. Confirmed.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 29, 2014)

I see retards here still can't understand the manga huh?  

Sasuke admitting defeat obviously only refers to his plans, not the actual fight itself, since they are in the same exact condition as you can clearly see. That simple. Anyone who disagrees needs to take a Reading Comp class and then get back to me.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 29, 2014)

No matter how you look at it both are on the ground and can not move after all said is done. This implies on some level the fight is virtually a draw.

However, one can not ignore Sasuke and Naruto's words. It seems one side of the fence keeps going with what Sasuke says. While the other camp goes with what Naruto says. It is best to look at the two's personalities here. 

Sasuke is one of the most arrogant shinobi in the history of the manga. It is why we take the words of people like Orochimaru and Madara as a given when they say they are weaker than someone i.e. Itachi and Hashirama respectively. Sasuke claimed he lost which is very telling.

On the other hand, Naruto is one of the most humble characters in the series. He always just wanted to be acknowledged by Sasuke and others. Naruto claims that there aren't winners and losers in this fight. Now there are two things to consider here: 

1. Naruto never considered this a proper fight in the first place.
2. In the next line, he clarifies this statement by saying he just wanted to beat some sense into him.

Sasuke's opinion comes off as more valid because he actually thought it was possible to have a winner or a loser. Naruto never had that opinion because he never even considered this a proper fight. Also let's use a dose of common sense for everyone here: Who is a better judge of the loser of a fight? The arrogant guy who has been trying to win hardcore this entire time or the humble guy who didn't even want to fight his opponent?

If the arrogant guy claimed he was the winner while the humble guy claimed it was a draw it makes more sense to go with the more humble of the two. However, if the arrogant guy claimed he lost the fight then obviously such an opinion is very valid because it takes a lot more for the arrogant guy to claim he lost as opposed to the more humble one. The latter is the given situation.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread is still going.


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 29, 2014)

looks like a tie to me, even with all these handicaps both characters had


----------



## swatson (Oct 29, 2014)

falconzx said:


> Great job OP



That image is hilarious, it almost looks as though sasuke was winking - teasing naruto fans


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This thread is still going.



It will still be going 10 years from now.


----------



## CandleGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Rosencrantz said:


> No matter how you look at it both are on the ground and can not move after all said is done. This implies on some level the fight is virtually a draw.
> 
> However, one can not ignore Sasuke and Naruto's words. It seems one side of the fence keeps going with what Sasuke says. While the other camp goes with what Naruto says. It is best to look at the two's personalities here.
> 
> ...



You make too much sense and you are using reading comprehension skills

This fandom will ignore you.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke nerfed.
> 
> New Rinnegan, can't cast jutsu and absorb at the same time.


Maybe. However, it's hard to believe this is not a translation issue due to Madara having previously said something similar, indicating that using both at the same time was always going to be a problem:In any case, Sasuke chose the time and place of battle. Maybe he should've gone off and practiced before starting some shit!  

But then Naruto's chakra would've regenerated... wait wut?


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 29, 2014)

i'm surprised they actually tied. with all those years of naruto fans claiming naruto would win this feels surprisingly good.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

just saying. 
Naruto did not really defeat Pain. U_U


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry, but doesn't take a Sasuke fan to see that this fight was technically a fucking draw. 

Whether Naruto was holding back or not. Actually, judging by Naruto's state, he really wasn't - if he was, he'd have at the very least ended up less battered, not to mention the arm. Naruto's victory was more ideological than technical: he thwarted Sasuke's plans and changed his thinking. That in itself is a victory. But technically this battle was a fucking tie.

Byakuya also said he lost to Ichigo, because Ichigo made him change his way of thinking, this is an identical case here.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2014)

Like it matters, once again the Rinnegan was wasted, Nagato would scoff at him.


----------



## Black Apple (Oct 29, 2014)

The rules of a battle usually determine the winner by he who is last left standing or living. Neither Naruto nor Sasuke are standing at the end of this and they both fell simultaneously. If either of them attempts to continue the fight, they will die. This was outright stated by Naruto when he said he woke up earlier but was unable to punch Sasuke until he woke up as well.

By common logic, the physical battle was a draw. They're both bleeding out and unable to move.

Sasuke lost the battle of ideals, though. Naruto succeeded in taking that third option he talked to Itachi about way back before he died. He stopped Sasuke from killing him and also made him rethink his end game (? Not sure about that one completely). 

So anyone that says their physical fight ended with Naruto's win is delusional at best. Sasuke may have admitted defeat, but that could easily have been meant for the battle of ideals, where he really did lose. We already know Naruto is stronger than Sasuke, anyway.



The physical combat ended in a draw. The metaphysical combat ended with Naruto's win.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2014)

The fight was a draw, Sasuke just admitted he loved Naruto lmao.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> WTF just happened? Sasuke , the Secondary Character, Rival of the Main Protagonist Naruto , managed to pull off a Draw, when it was expected an widely accepted for years, that Naruto would beat Sasuke in their rematch, their Final Showdown





Sasuke is only equal to Naruto in some specific conditions though. U_U

1- When Sasuke using all the Bijuus - Naruto using only Kurama
2- Sasuke wanting to Kill Naruto - When Naruto holding back


This is true, and it is indisputable. 

*Sasuke takes Kurama chakra because he runs out, yet Naruto still knocks him back*
_"Sasuke tell Naruto to give him a break and fall already "_
answering my own question 

*Sasuke is trying to kill Naruto here, Naruto is trying to save them both...*
answering my own question


*Naruto > Sasuke*



The Sasuke Fan Denial Is Real


----------



## hokageyonkou (Oct 29, 2014)

kishi did everything to make them look equal in this fight.

all of their jutsus canceled each other out, even in physical brawling. heck they even lost one hand each. 

last person standing wins...but they were both unable to move because of blood loss.


----------



## BlueBird (Oct 29, 2014)

Should be pretty simple. If the only thing you see in this manga are fights, then technically it was a draw. If your actually read plot and reasoning and motives behind the fights you will see Sasuke's loss.


----------



## Saturnine (Oct 29, 2014)

Black Apple said:


> The rules of a battle usually determine the winner by he who is last left standing or living. Neither Naruto nor Sasuke are standing at the end of this and they both fell simultaneously. If either of them attempts to continue the fight, they will die. This was outright stated by Naruto when he said he woke up earlier but was unable to punch Sasuke until he woke up as well.
> 
> By common logic, the physical battle was a draw. They're both bleeding out and unable to move.
> 
> ...



QFT, couldn't agree more. Sasuke was just so impressed by the lengths Naruto would go for him that he gave in at long last. Frankly, if I were in Sasuke's place, I would also be like "Ugh, you win, whatever, now just leave me the fuck alone, I wanna sleep"


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 29, 2014)

Saturnine said:


> QFT, couldn't agree more. Sasuke was just so impressed by the lengths Naruto would go for him that he gave in at long last. Frankly, if I were in Sasuke's place, I would also be like "Ugh, you win, whatever, now just leave me the fuck alone, I wanna sleep"




You've gotta be kidding me. 

So Sasuke only quit fighting and it was only a draw because Sasuke was impressed with Naruto's heart basically ? 


Naruto forced a draw on Sasuke, that is the only real and reasonable answer. Naruto wasn't trying to kill Sasuke (holding back), while Sasuke was trying to kill Naruto. That's all we need to know to realize Naruto > Sasuke


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 29, 2014)

Does Naruto > Sasuke or Sasuke > Naruto really matter here?


----------



## naruto27 (Oct 29, 2014)

All i'm gonna say on the battle is this.

Sauske wanted to kill Naruto and failed.

Naruto wanted to stop Sauske and succeeded.

Nothing else matters. Naruto won.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 29, 2014)

SaiST said:


> This thread is kind of sad.
> 
> 
> Naruto was fighting for his life for a much longer period of time in this war. You could argue that the various upgrades he's received throughout have negated any physical fatigue that may have built up, but the mental fatigue had to be greater.
> ...



Thread should have ended at page 5.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

The multifaceted nature of conflict gives victory to Naruto over Sasuke, the Tet Offensive was a military victory of the US against communism in Vietnam but it lead to overwhelming political opposition in the American homeland which lead to President Johnson's downfall and the steady withdrawal of US troops from Vietnam up until the Nixon Administration.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 29, 2014)

kay.


B.o.t.i said:


> hows that history. Kenshin never kiilled Hajime Saito.
> 
> But your here arguing against cannon text.



He could have cut his head off if his sword wasn't reverse.

Kenshin>Saito

but Saito>Kenshin in my heart<3


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 29, 2014)

haha Op has a point.  

I could give a shit who wins, answer the damn plot holes Kishi.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke admits his loss, yet here were are having people claiming that it was a draw or that he would've won if, if, if, if, if....

Utterly pathetic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

This thread is pretty pathetic. 

What's funny about it is the fact that regardless if people say Naruto "won physically" what matters is Sasuke gave in, admit he lost and conformed to Naruto's ideals. That in itself is a character change for Sasuke. Sasuke's own character had actual development which was needed given how he's been this entire series, it's a major part of his character. 

And now we have people making threads if he actually "lost the physical fight".....

It just proves that these people don't care about Sasuke's character and are only concerned about fights. Given that, it's laughable considering they claim to be fans of the guy. A true fan of him wouldn't be talking about if he lost more than how his character's arc is now complete. That's far the most important thing. 

And again.....we have people only talking about who won the physical fight....

Yeah, ok "Sasuke fans", we see you lol. 
​


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke lost.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 29, 2014)

It is an ending to keep people somewhat sane. So far.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke lost. But if Naruto tried to go for the kill in the end he would've died just the same. 

The battle itself was a draw. 

The fight went to Naruto because Sasuke gave up and Naruto converted Sasuke to the light.

Still don't think either could actually kill the other like Naruto said when they were all at the place Sasuke killed Danzou.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke lost in both realms, however I wouldn't call it a humiliating defeat. 
Hats off to Kishimoto, he handed it well.


----------



## Izaya (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke's the real MVP 

It's technically a draw but he took the L.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 29, 2014)

BlueBird said:


> Should be pretty simple. If the only thing you see in this manga are fights, then technically it was a draw. If your actually read plot and reasoning and motives behind the fights you will see Sasuke's loss.



yea, because its not like naruto fans were claiming for years naruto would win the physical fight and stomp sasuke into the ground easily right?


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 29, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> yea, because its not like naruto fans were claiming for years naruto would win the physical fight and stomp sasuke into the ground easily right?




Doesn't matter 

SM Naruto > MS Sasuke

BSM Naruto > EMS Sasuke

RSM Naruto > RM Sasuke


----------



## John Connor (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke gets TnJ and and his fans consider it a draw...

a lot of fans I know would have rather seen Sasuke die instead of TnJ'd


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I remember when Minato talked about his fight with Tobito and talked about how he lost and how the masked man "Saw through everyone of his moves" When in Reality he whooped his ass. Sasuke took Minato cool swagger, BamFlash reputation, and now has taken his Humility.
> 
> Bravo Sasuke you have Surpass Minato in every single way.



ain't that cute? 
except for the fact that Minato did not say "I lost"


----------



## Grendel (Oct 29, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> yea, because its not like naruto fans were claiming for years naruto would win the physical fight and stomp sasuke into the ground easily right?



What  you're saying though basically amounts to being petty...not that it's a rare thing here or unique to anyone fanbase...

Yes the battle physically ended in a draw but Naruto did achieve what he wanted and sasuke's goals were abandoned...which was kinda what Naruto set out to do here...But most people here only care about power so...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> yea, because its not like naruto fans were claiming for years naruto would win the physical fight and stomp sasuke into the ground easily right?



It's not like Naruto did not defeat him, and Sasuke admitted defeat, right? 

He even said that Naruto is always ahead of him and that this day is no different. 

as for the "stomp" Well, Naruto did not want to kill sasuke, he even admitted that in this same chapter. lol


> Sasuke:  Because you were always one step ahead of me ...
> Just like my brother used to be with me.






> Sasuke : Seriously, look at you. Do you want to fight again ?
> 
> Naruto : Anytime you want ...
> 
> Sasuke : I'll admit it. This is my loss.



The context is about fighting, and Sasuke fans, take his words out of context to serve their own agenda. lol



> Sasuke : I don't think everyone will agree on this.
> I might still come to attack you, you know ?
> 
> Naruto : Then I'll stop you again. And I don't think you will do that again, anyway.



If Naruto did not think that he won the fight, he wouldn't have said that he would stop him AGAIN.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 29, 2014)

In the grand scheme of things I think Kishi wants us to see Naruto as the victor; how or why that's the case when they both ended in a draw I think makes no sense, but hey it's 2014 Kishi who gives no fucks.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Turrin said:


> In the grand scheme of things I think Kishi wants us to see Naruto as the victor; how or why that's the case when they both ended in a draw I think makes no sense, but hey it's 2014 Kishi who gives no fucks.



Not when Sasuke was knocked out the whole night though. U_U


----------



## Matsu Shojin (Oct 29, 2014)

NF...we nit pick everything to death. Naruto got what he wanted. The battle showed Sasuke trying to kill him and him not getting the job done, exclaiming 'Give me a break, and fall already' on more than one occasion. He puts Naruto up their with Itachi and claims to always be looking at his back, growing jealous as he pulled away in power. Sasuke has let it go, and it doesnt make him any less cool. I wish his fandom could do the same. 

For those who are saying Naruto only won in ideals, thats your opinion and youre entitled to it. But Naruto literally fought Sasuke until he knocked sense into him (Just like brother would in real life), Does his fans really think sasuke is the type of guy who would concede to someone who is inferior to him? SASUKE?! REALLY? This guy merked Orochimaru as soon as he showed weakness. Hell, he didn't even listen to Kakashi! 

Naruto edged him out, so what. Its not like Sasuke has ever beat him before.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 29, 2014)

The winner is the last man down. It doesn't matter what the winner says. Naruto stayed awake/woke before Sasuke, therefore he won.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 29, 2014)

Grendel said:


> What  you're saying though basically amounts to being petty...not that it's a rare thing here or unique to anyone fanbase...
> 
> Yes the battle physically ended in a draw but Naruto did achieve what he wanted and sasuke's goals were abandoned...which was kinda what Naruto set out to do here...But most people here only care about power so...


yea and naruto fans were fair sports when shitting all over sasuke's character bragging how pathetic he will look in the end for years upon years? no they're are getting their just desserts now.  

the story part makes no sense and hasn't for a very long time. i mean who in their right mind thought sasuke wouldn't convert and kill naruto? surprise, surprise the main character lives... even the most deluded sasuke fans likely wouldn't argue against it.  

you are right most people are petty and refuse to admit they are wrong here this includes all fandoms sasuke fans most definitely. i can safely say that i at least look on boths sides of the fence and can admit i'm wrong at times. hell, i even talk shit about my favorite(sasuke) plenty of times.. i was shitting all over his character not too long ago. i don't know really any naruto fan that would do that. there are some i respect even though i don't always agree with them like kenneth. 

that being said i have no problems with you grendal whatsoever. happy ending to the manga man.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 29, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> yea and naruto fans were fair sports when shitting all over sasuke's character bragging how pathetic he will look in the end for years upon years? no they're are getting their just desserts now.
> 
> the story part makes no sense and hasn't for a very long time. i mean who in their right mind thought sasuke wouldn't convert and kill naruto? surprise, surprise the main character lives... even the most deluded sasuke fans likely wouldn't argue against it.
> 
> ...



I agree most definitely that the ending and what was portrayed isn't how some Naruto fans were portraying it to be right up to last chapter.  I don't believe it was about who was stronger in the end though and that's why I generally stay out of the who is stronger discussions.  My only point (and yes it was obvious that Naruto would win ideologically) was that in the end Naruto did win the battle he wanted to win and I was satisfied with the conclusion as I like this version of sasuke more than some others...

I also didn't mean the pettiness comment directly to you just the whole idea that because one fandom did something that they deserve it back idea in general...also no problem at all with you either...even if I read more than I posted I enjoyed the 9 years I have came to these forums...


----------



## emachina (Oct 29, 2014)

Why is everyone saying Sasuke got TnJ'd? He didn't! He got FnJ'd, or Flashback no Jutsued, into a loss.


----------



## Kaix (Oct 29, 2014)

This is false.

What was Sasuke's goal:

To kill Naruto and incite a revolution.

What was Naruto's goal:

To save Sasuke and bring him out of the darkness.

Which thing happened?

If you want to be semantic and talk about the fight purely, what did Naruto say about what he would do to Orochimaru in order to save Sasuke? "Curse him from the grave" was what I believe he said if Orochimaru cut off his head and gouged out his eyes. Consider who woke up first. Naruto was awake when Sasuke first woke up, and Naruto was still willing to fight. The only thing holding him back was the fact that moving would kill him for certain. Believe that if Sasuke wanted to, Naruto would have continued even at the cost of death. Considering that death did not happen, and there was still a will to fight with one of the parties, the loser was the one to give up. That one was Sasuke, who gave up both the fight, and his goals, and accepted death before Naruto refused to let him, including another threat to kill him for trying.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 29, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> The winner is the last man  It doesn't matter what the winner says. Naruto stayed awake/woke before Sasuke, therefore he won.



There's no such rule. You simply made that shit up. There's only a last man standing rule, and no one was standing. Naruto waking up first means little since he couldn't captilize on it.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Oct 30, 2014)

Only this section of the forum cares about who woke up first when they're both crippled and immobile, like it's something worth celebrating over. This is why Naruto Avenue gets a bad rap.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 30, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> The winner is the last man down. It doesn't matter what the winner says. Naruto stayed awake/woke before Sasuke, therefore he won.



Funny I don't remember people using this logic when Naruto fought Gaara in the Chuunin Exams, Naruto vs Kabuto in the Tsunade arc, or when Naruto fought Sasuke at the VoTE in Part 1.  Those were all Naruto "wins"


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Sasuke lost guys. In no way was he stronger than Naruto. Just face it, Naruto > Sasuke.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 30, 2014)

In a way both of them won because Sasuke achieved inner peace while Naruto got his old friend back.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 30, 2014)

It was not a draw. Sasuke used an Enton Chidori to try and kill Naruto. Naruto performed a *base Rasengan* despite the fact that Kurama gave him a final infusion of Chakra to nullify said Chidori instead of something more potent, such as a Fuuton Rasengan or anything besides a *base* Rasengan.

Sasuke didn't draw with Naruto at all. Naruto *purposefully* drew with Sasuke because the alternative would've been to kill him. So... a Sasuke using everything he had (with what remained of his Chakra and the Chakra he stole from Kurama) could only manage a draw with Naruto, who had to rely on his own Chakra + a little infusion at the end by Kurama (an infusion that so exhausted Kurama he went into a coma for a while).

Yeah... Naruto didn't hold back at all. This wasn't a handicapped fight at all.

*Every single move* Naruto performed in this "fight" was a move designed to perfectly counter and/or nullify Sasuke's attacks. Naruto *created a draw on purpose*. Had he wanted to, he could've easily killed Sasuke. A thrown Rasenshuriken at Sasuke while he was *falling towards Naruto* (and thus unable to change his trajectory, seeing as how he's never ever performed the Shadow Clone Technique (we don't even know if he knows how to perform it outside of theory!) and no longerh as his wings), for example.



ChickenPotPie said:


> Funny I don't remember people using this logic when Naruto fought Gaara in the Chuunin Exams, Naruto vs Kabuto in the Tsunade arc, or when Naruto fought Sasuke at the VoTE in Part 1.  Those were all Naruto "wins"


Who the fuck considers Naruto's battle against Kabuto to be a win for Naruto? Also, Naruto clearly won the fight against Gaara. How did he not beat Gaara? At the end, Naruto still had the energy to crawl towards Gaara while Gaara, terrified for his life, thinking he was going to be killed, couldn't even move. *How is that not a win for Naruto?!*


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Hussain said:


> ain't that cute?
> except for the fact that Minato did not say "I lost"



Obviously you have missed the humility point. But imma hop on the bandwagon and just say your right lol. May the sauce bless you.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 30, 2014)

Sasuke did the impossible and TnJ'd himself denying Naruto's right to claim victory, but it's not like Naruto didn't deny winning himself with his statement "This wasn't about winners or losers" (Paraphrased but you get the point). 

Shit is a draw clear as day.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh well, it seems like a draw but Naruto still won over making Sasuke admit to his ways. Did he want to save Sasuke till the end? Yes. Did Sasuke achieve everything he wanted from the fight? No. He wanted to kill Naruto? Didn't manage to to it. Accept Naruto's way? Yes. He admits defeat. 

Sure there's a win, there's a loss, and there's a draw. It would have been a draw. Up till the point Sasuke pretty much admits defeat. Well that and the fact Naruto still won over Sasuke by not killing Sasuke and Sasuke not managing to kill him. 

Readers can interpret it whatever way they want.
Me? Sasuke admits defeat. That's good enough reason to say Naruto won. A win's a win.


----------



## JaggerJax (Oct 30, 2014)

You guys don't wait to let things play out, for instance...

Sasuke sounds like he is closer to death meaning Naruto will be able to move first possibly. That would make Naruto the winner of the fight undoubtedly. If they both get healed and both would of end up dying then that would result in a draw.  I think its safe to say that Naruto bested Sasuke not by a large margin but enough for Sasuke to admit defeat and claim he might die. However, its still a draw if they needed to be healed on location to survive. 

Wouldn't you say that is a fair assessment?

The logical conclusion would be if Naruto could stand up on his own first....then he wins.

But we haven't seen that yet so don't jump the gun quite yet.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Oct 30, 2014)

Sasuke didnt admit his way was wrong. He just cant go his way bcs it implied to cut all his bonds and his best friend is still alive. Just like Naruto NEVER EVER said Sasuke,s way was wrong (just dont do it alone). And thats why he admited defeat.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 30, 2014)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> Sasuke didnt admit his way was wrong. He just cant go his way bcs it implied to cut all his bonds and his best friend is still alive. Just like Naruto NEVER EVER said Sasuke,s way was wrong (just dont do it alone). And thats why he admited defeat.


Sasuke's way was to murder all of the kages and then institute a world dictatorship under himself. I'm pretty sure Naruto's against that even if he never said so in those exact words.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 30, 2014)

It's an existential victory for Sasuke and a purposive victory for Naruto.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 30, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> There's no such rule. You simply made that shit up. There's only a last man standing rule, and no one was standing. Naruto waking up first means little since he couldn't captilize on it.



It's not meant to be exactly like that. And why does it matter if Naruto didn't "capitalize" on it? He didn't want to kill Sasuke to begin with. If he wanted to, he could tourniquet his wound and proceed to slit Sasuke's throat. Real life people have cut off their own limbs before after being in a weakened state from days of starvation, and they survived just fine.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2014)

this is what happens when you are too focused on power levels and have high expectations

Sasuke's goal and vision was stupid as hell and we were sure it would not prevail, so in this one we are even happy to "loose", after all Sasuke achieved peace and this is everything he needs. But the best outcome for us power wise was a draw, since it was either this or a defeat.

the expectation of having Naruto beating him and standing over his unconscious self, mirroring the first VotE battle(or the Hashirama vs Madara one, with the clone trick), makes it feel like a loss for certain Naruto fans, since even though they were sure Naruto would win the moral battle as much as Sasuke fans were, they expected Naruto to come out with a clean win in the power battle, but got a draw instead.

In the end, both fanbases won, but it was more bittersweet than expected to some Naruto fans.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> It's not meant to be exactly like that. And why does it matter if Naruto didn't "capitalize" on it? He didn't want to kill Sasuke to begin with. *If he wanted to, he could tourniquet his wound and proceed to slit Sasuke's throat.* Real life people have cut off their own limbs before after being in a weakened state from days of starvation, and they survived just fine.



Which would require the ability to move, in the first place.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> this is what happens when you are too focused on power levels and have high expectations
> 
> Sasuke's goal and vision was stupid as hell and we were sure it would not prevail, so in this one we are even happy to "loose", after all Sasuke achieved peace and this is everything he needs. But the best outcome for us power wise was a draw, since it was either this or a defeat.
> 
> ...



A draw?  let's give Naruto too the chakra of the nine bijuus and see how the battle goes, please, just because Naruto was gentle with Sasuke doesn't mean it was a draw, and anyway, one of them achieved his goals the other did not, Sasuke changed ye sure ok, he wouldn't have changed in the opposite situation.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't even need to comment anymore. The very first posts said exactly what I would have said.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2014)

Moral Battle = Naruto won

Physical Battle = Draw

You can argue all you want what would happened if Naruto would fight to death, (hell Naruto fighting to "save a friend" wanted to shatter all Sasuke bones during their first battle and now he even blow up his arm) if Sasuke had developed all his Rinnegan powers, etc.... Mere speculation. 

The point is very simple... the battle as it ACTUALLY HAPPENED WAS A DRAW.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Moral Battle = Naruto won
> 
> Physical Battle = Draw
> 
> ...




*Naruto & Sasuke are only equal with conditions

1- When Sasuke uses all Biju-power ups vs Naruto only using Kurama
2- When Naruto is not fighting to kill, but to stalemate, vs Sasuke who is going balls 2 wall*

Notice how general thoughts are either, Draw, or Naruto won. There is no thoughts that Sauke won. So at very least by popular opinion *Naruto > or = Sasuke*


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *Naruto & Sasuke are only equal with conditions
> 
> 1- When Sasuke uses all Biju-power ups vs Naruto only using Kurama
> 2- When Naruto is not fighting to kill, but to stalemate, vs Sasuke who is going balls 2 wall*
> ...



The effort on this attempt, made me chuckle.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> The effort on this attempt, made me chuckle.




I succeed actually, what did you do ? _You sure didn't explain how I am wrong in my points_. Being in denial must be terrible.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2014)

Shattering said:


> A draw?  let's give Naruto too the chakra of the nine bijuus and see how the battle goes, please, just because Naruto was gentle with Sasuke doesn't mean it was a draw, and anyway, one of them achieved his goals the other did not, Sasuke changed ye sure ok, he wouldn't have changed in the opposite situation.


you can give whatever excuse you want, say how many ifs you want. There are ifs for Sasuke too, for example his rinnegan or how Kurama was clearly being the main mind during the fight... its pointless.

The result of the fight was a clear and straight draw, with symbolic representation, parallel and all.

Its the consensus everywhere, after all, if it wasnt a draw, the whole meaning behind Naruto representing Ashura's will would be lost: it had to be a draw.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you can give whatever excuse you want, say how many ifs you want. There are ifs for Sasuke too, its pointless.
> 
> The result of the fight was a clear, straight draw, with symbolic representation, parallel and all.




Not at all. There is a clear cut case that Naruto > Sasuke (In full, in it to win it, fight). The same can not be said for Sasuke. 

*Phrase of the week:*

" Naruto, just go down already, it doesnt matter how much I hit you, you keep coming back"


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I succeed actually, what did you do ? _You sure didn't explain how I am wrong in my points_. Being in denial must be terrible.



Your first point conveniently leaves out the matter of Sasuke's new Rinnegan, and therefore, the reason why their final clash ended the way it did.

They both were held back in some way. 

As for your second point, that one is as worthless as it gets. It only makes sense if you can prove that Sasuke would not have the ability to defend against a killer assault — attempts that Naruto never made. 

Lastly, how is it for anyone to claim Sasuke loss the *physical* battle when both ended up on their backs unable to move?

Winner is the last man standing. Mostly everyone here thought that man would be Naruto.

Didn't happen.

Sasuke decided to accept Naruto's point of view; his admittance of loss had to do with just that.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Your first point conveniently leaves out the matter of Sasuke's new Rinnegan, and therefore, the reason why their final clash ended the way it did.




Are you also forgetting that Naruto fought an entire war, whereas Sasuke entered at the latter part of it all ? Naruto had exhuasted far more chakra than Sasuke had because of it all. On top of that Naruto performed much better than Sasuke did in their match against Kaguya. 

Sure Sasuke's rinnegan was new, but he admitted he had gained some new mastery over it and thus improved...BUT he still needed all the other Biju-power ups to even compete with Naruto. That makes this so obvious. Naruto > Sasuke



Klue said:


> They both were held back in some way



Sure if you call not have 100% mastery of rinnegan = Naruto's chakra exhaustion, not trying to kill Sasuke, and only using Kurama vs Sasuke 8 other Biju power - up. 



Klue said:


> As for your second point, that one is as worthless as it gets. It only makes sense if you can prove that Sasuke would not have the ability to defend against a killer assault ? attempts that Naruto never made.



I shouldn't have to panel prove that. It was as clear as day who was superior. Nobody can logically fight at 100% potential when trying not to kill his opponent who is trying to kill them. Logic & reason > ignorance 



Klue said:


> Lastly, how is it for anyone to claim Sasuke loss the *physical* battle when both ended up on their backs unable to move?



I explain this same thing over and over. Sasuke fought to kill Naruto (It never happened). Naruto fought to stalemate Sasuke ( It did happen). Naruto FTW



Klue said:


> Winner is the last man standing. Mostly everyone here thought that man would be Naruto.



Last standing, first to awake. Call it what you'd like, but it still correlates the same. Why didn't Kishi have Sasuke awake first instead ? Hmmm ? Either way Naruto was holding back to not accidentally kill Sasuke. He said the whole time he was going to stop him. You understand how tough that must be to stop someone as strong as Sasuke from killing you, yet not kill him either ?



Klue said:


> Sasuke decided to accept Naruto's point of view; his admittance of loss had to do with just that.




Sasuke one-paneled himself right here
frequently uses to write with


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Are you also forgetting that Naruto fought an entire war, whereas Sasuke entered at the latter part of it all ? Naruto had exhuasted far more chakra than Sasuke had because of it all. On top of that Naruto performed much better than Sasuke did in their match against Kaguya.



No, I didn't.

But I also noticed that his chakra was filled up multiple times by Kurama. His own lack of chakra only became an issue once Kurama could quench his thirst no longer.

*At the same time* Sasuke's left eye because unusable because he used it too much.

Mutial handicap.  

The point was to move their battle into its final stage, a slugfest for the ages.



JuicyG said:


> Sure Sasuke's rinnegan was new, but he admitted he had gained some new mastery over it and thus improved...



Which means his performance against Naruto would be superior to what we witness from him against Kaguya.

Still didn't master it, which is why the final clash ended the way it did.

Manga fact. 



JuicyG said:


> BUT he still needed all the other Biju-power ups to even compete with Naruto. That makes this so obvious. Naruto > Sasuke



Umm, no.

He used the Bijuu powers to force Naruto to attack with real power. Double Kurama enhanced FRS.




JuicyG said:


> Sure if you call not have 100% mastery of rinnegan = Naruto's chakra exhaustion, not trying to kill Sasuke, and only using Kurama vs Sasuke 8 other Biju power - up.



Naruto's chakra exhausted = Sasuke randomly no longer having the power to use all the abilities of his Rinnegan (stated a page after Naruto's exhaustion).

Bijuu power-up forced Naruto to respond seriously. ("Oh, so you're finally willing to kill me?" - Sasuke).

Try to follow along. 



JuicyG said:


> I shouldn't have to panel prove that. It was as clear as day who was superior. Nobody can logically fight at 100% potential when trying not to kill his opponent who is trying to kill them. Logic & reason > ignorance



So, Naruto not fighting to kill, somehow proves that Sasuke would not have the capacity to defend if he did?

Some logic you got going there. 



JuicyG said:


> Last standing, first to awake.



Can't move, can't stand.



JuicyG said:


> Why didn't Kishi have Sasuke awake first instead ? Hmmm ?



Why does it matter if neither is able to move? What is he going to do, stare Sasuke to death?



JuicyG said:


> Either way Naruto was holding back to not accidentally kill Sasuke.



Which isn't evidence that Sasuke can't defend, for the 1,000th time.



JuicyG said:


> He said the whole time he was going to stop him. You understand how tough that must be to stop someone as strong as Sasuke from killing you, yet not kill him either ?



Your point?



JuicyG said:


> Sasuke one-paneled himself right here
> Link removed



Not sure what this has to do with their physical battle.




JuicyG said:


> I explain this same thing over and over. Sasuke fought to kill Naruto (It never happened). Naruto fought to stalemate Sasuke ( It did happen). Naruto FTW



Nonsense at its finest.

I think we're done here.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 30, 2014)

if the the 9 buji aren't part of sasuke's power then the kurama isn't part of naruto's power.

i love how we switch the rules to favor naruto with last man standing now equals a guy laying on his ass bleeding to death unable to move but he was awake for longer so he wins. 

no sorry that isn't what last man standing is.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 30, 2014)

_


Klue said:



			Your first point conveniently leaves out the matter of Sasuke's new Rinnegan, and therefore, the reason why their final clash ended the way it did.

They both were held back in some way. 

Click to expand...



Yeah, and Naruto just awakened his last Bijuu form and apparently still hadn't mastered his yellow flash shunshin or how to use Sage mode's invisible energy punches with his chakra arms.And that is ON TOP on every other handicap Naruto had.




			As for your second point, that one is as worthless as it gets. It only makes sense if you can prove that Sasuke would not have the ability to defend against a killer assault ? attempts that Naruto never made. 

Click to expand...


Sasuke (amped up on Bijuu chakra) was fighting to kill, Naruto (while heavily restricted) only to defend and still matched him and countered everything  (and without use large part of his arsenal).

Common sense, use it.
_


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _Yeah, and Naruto just awakened his last Bijuu form and apparently still hadn't mastered his yellow flash shunshin or how to use Sage mode's invisible energy punches with his chakra arms.And that is ON TOP on every other handicap Naruto had._



Hadn't mastered his Shunshin? He proved himself a master when he saved Kakashi and Gai from Obito's Bijuudama assault.

What I don't find, however, is evidence that his "_Shunshin masterly_" or any of the other random abilities you brought up, are somehow relevant to the battle he just fought.

If it was an issue, the author would bring attention to it.

You don't see me highlighting all of the Rinnegan / Sharingan powers Sasuke didn't use. Izanagi, and Shinra Tensei, to name a few.

Not relevant.



Deshi Basara said:


> _
> Sasuke (amped up on Bijuu chakra) was fighting to kill, Naruto (while heavily restricted) only to defend and still matched him and countered everything  (and without use large part of his arsenal)._



Which is evidence that Sasuke can't defend if the shoe was on the other foot?

Try again.


And I won't bother with the hypocrisy surrounding the Bijuu chakras.



Deshi Basara said:


> _Common sense, use it.
> _



Which basically amounts to: "What I say isn't actually supported in the source material, but agree with me anyway."

I think I'll pass.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, I didn't.
> 
> But I also noticed that his chakra was filled up multiple times by Kurama. His own lack of chakra only became an issue once Kurama could quench his thirst no longer.




If Sasuke had fought the same war Naruto had, and Naruto came in MUCH latter. There would have been an obvious clue that Sasuke was tailing behind. Yet Naruto not only managed to fight this war, but sustain enough energy to fight Sasuke toe-to-toe. It couldn't have happened the other way around with Sasuke. Its hard to deny that Naruto can go longer than Sasuke. Naruto>Sasuke



Klue said:


> *At the same time* Sasuke's left eye because unusable because he used it too much.



Used it too much, yet didn't fight half as long as Naruto and Sasuke still complains about exhuastion




Klue said:


> Which means his performance against Naruto would be superior to what we witness from him against Kaguya.



True. But Naruto was clearly ahead of Sasuke at this point. Even with new mastery of Rinnegan he wouldn't have been able to compete with Naruto _without Biju-Chakra power up_.



Klue said:


> Still didn't master it, which is why the final clash ended the way it did.



It ended the way it did because Naruto had no intention of killing Sasuke. 
Manga Fact 




Klue said:


> He used the Bijuu powers to force Naruto to attack with real power. Double Kurama enhanced FRS.



Why would he need to power up to force Naruto to get serious if he was already strong as him ? Made zero sense here...



Klue said:


> Naruto's chakra exhausted = Sasuke randomly no longer having the power to use all the abilities of his Rinnegan (stated a page after Naruto's exhaustion).



No. Sasuke and Naruto both received power-up from Sage of 6 Paths. Yet Sasuke needed more to even fight against Naruto. If Naruto would have received those other Biju-power ups, he would have been leagues ahead of Sasuke



Klue said:


> Bijuu power-up forced Naruto to respond seriously. ("Oh, so you're finally willing to kill me?" - Sasuke).



Again. Why did Sasuke need to use the Biju in the first place if they were equal ? Even with it Sasuke couldn't put Naruto down. 



Klue said:


> So, Naruto not fighting to kill, somehow proves that Sasuke would not have the capacity to defend if he did?



Uh, yeah !?! If you are not fighting to kill someone nearly equal as yourself in power, then you are obviously not fighting at full force. Why is that hard for you to understand ? Picture yourself fighting someone whose near your equal and they are trying to kill you, but ur just trying to stalemate them. You have the much harder task, and if you succeed that means you are superior




Klue said:


> Can't move, can't stand.[/QUOTE
> 
> Still correlates the same. It was Naruto who was up, not Sasuke, wonder why ?
> 
> ...





Klue said:


> Its only nonsense to you because I am right.  *Sasuke fought to kill Naruto (It never happened). Naruto fought to stalemate Sasuke ( It did happen). Naruto FTW*


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 30, 2014)

_


Klue said:



Hadn't mastered his Shunshin? He proved himself a master when he saved Kakashi and Gai from Obito's Bijuudama assault.

Click to expand...



If that's so, why is he only using it when it's cool?(to break Kaguya's arm, for example)




			What I don't find, however, is evidence that his "Shunshin masterly" or any of the other randomly abilities you brought up, relevant to the battle he just fought.
		
Click to expand...


Of course.Why am i even trying with an Uchiha fan?




			If it was an issue, the author would bring attention to it.
		
Click to expand...


The entire chapters would be filled with explanations on Naruto's restrictions/hindrances/restrictions if Kishi was gonna list them all.






			You don't see me highlighting all of the Rinnegan / Sharingan powers Sasuke didn't use. Izanagi, and Shinra Tensei, to name a few.

Not relevant.
		
Click to expand...


Sasuke doesn't know how to use Izanagi.He was asking Itachi to teach him, remember?Not that i care.Bring them all you like, doesn't change the facts that Naruto>>>>>>>>Sasuke.




			Which is evidence that Sasuke can't defend if the shoe was on the other foot?

Try again.
		
Click to expand...


I don't need to try because this isn't a counter argument.




			And I won't bother with the hypocrisy surrounding the Bijuu chakras.
		
Click to expand...


What hypocrisy?Naruto was made a jin of all the Bijuu, but was not allowed to use them.Sasuke was.On top of that Naruto was low on chakra and exhausted from the war.Naruto wasn't anywhere near 100% while Sasuke was his most powerful version to date. 






			Which basically amounts to: "What I say isn't actually supported in the source material, but agree with me anyway."

*I think I'll pass.*

Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Is this code for "i have no argument"?Because i already figured that out._


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue your reasoning makes little sense. Sasuke not being skilled with the Rinnegan isn't a factor in his favour. It's no different to Naruto not being able to use every jutsu humanely possible for him to perform.  Their skills and lack of are who they are; you don't get to pin your expectations on pulling off things they have yet to display.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2014)

More than Sasuke's merit it's due Naruto being a shitty main character who hasn't been able to win a single fight on his own since Pain. 

It's really pathetic. Naruto always depending on plot miracles to pull it off because he can't do shit on his own.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> if the the 9 buji aren't part of sasuke's power then the kurama isn't part of naruto's power.
> 
> i love how we switch the rules to favor naruto with last man standing now equals a guy laying on his ass bleeding to death unable to move but he was awake for longer so he wins.
> 
> no sorry that isn't what last man standing is.




This guy 

*8 Biju Sasuke vs 1 Biju Naruto ( And they were still on par in power) Just tells us who needed the Biju more* 



vagnard said:


> It's really pathetic. Naruto always depending on plot miracles to pull it off because he can't do shit on his own.



Lmao

Let me guess. You think MS Sasuke would have beat Pain ?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2014)

Seriously though,  I have to give Kishimoto props. The series will end but Naruto vs Sasuke will never die.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though,  I have to give Kishimoto props. The series will end but Naruto vs Sasuke will never die.



His greatest failure.

Mostly all expected their battle to end the reverse of last time. It's only right; Naruto standing above a downed Sasuke.

Honestly, this thread shouldn't even exist; but now we're stuck with this bull shit.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though,  I have to give Kishimoto props. The series will end but Naruto vs Sasuke will never die.



It is Naruto > Sasuke. 

*Sasuke - Draw

Naruto - Draw + Implications of superiority several ways*

Which means at the very worst Naruto >= Sasuke

*SM Naruto > MS Sasuke

BSM Naruto > EMS Sasuke

RSM Naruto > RM Sasuke

RSM Naruto = RM Sasuke w/ Rinnegan + Sharriengan + 8 Biju (all that extra advantage and can only hope for a draw at best lmao)*


----------



## naeux57 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Sasuke  won???*

Can't help but notice how many comments have emerged this week about this final battle ending as a draw (or surprisingly enough as a victory for Sasuke) but I wanted to pose a legitimate question to those folks so I can better understand their point of view.

As a disclaimer, I've loved both characters from the get go and can sympathize with both.

In any case, from my perspective both participants had clear objectives, from which their respective victories could be defined.  Naruto was out to save his friend from a path of darkness while simultaneously attempting to free the tailed beasts.  Sasuke was out to kill his friend, severe that last remaining bond, and ultimately kill the kages and tailed beasts along with him.  I couldn't have cared less who won out in the end so long as it was well written, which I must admit it was.... but I can't see how Sasuke is being considered victorious in all of this.  By my count only one of them was successful in obtaining their goal through the means they had at their disposal.

So to all those who claim Sasuke was victorious could you please explain to me how I'm getting this so wrong?


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

These are Sasuke fans who say this crap.

In all reality Naruto was the victor in philosophical manner as well as being implied to be the superior of the 2 in several ways


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> His greatest failure.
> 
> Mostly all expected their battle to end the reverse of last time. It's only right; Naruto standing above a downed Sasuke.
> 
> Honestly, this thread shouldn't even exist; but now we're stuck with this bull shit.


I wonder if he is a troll.

Sasuke (the fandom): Others may not be so willing to accept me and I may attack you again.

Naruto (Kishimoto): shut up, you idiot.

His awareness that he should be doing better is hihilarious.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> His greatest failure.
> 
> Mostly all expected their battle to end the reverse of last time. It's only right; Naruto standing above a downed Sasuke.
> 
> Honestly, this thread shouldn't even exist; but now we're stuck with this bull shit.





I can't say it isn't funny due to the months of wank and predictions that preceded it though. 

My only regret is we'll never see a Sasuke that has fully mastered his rinnegan or a Naruto with full Kurama show their full potential in canon manga.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> This guy
> 
> Lmao
> 
> Let me guess. You think MS Sasuke would have beat Pain ?



I'm not talking about Sasuke. He isn't the main character anyway. Follow the conversation please. 

Sasuke's being a shitty rival doesn't make Naruto a good main character. Naruto sucks compared to most standard shounen main characters. 

Look Kenshin, Luffy, Kenichi, Ichigo, Tenchi, Ranma, Yusuke, Goku, etc...

All of them manage to actually win battles on their own. Naruto can't even win the final fight on his own manga. Hell he didn't beat an important character on his own during the entire war. Terrible main character is terrible.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 30, 2014)

Naruto fought & accomplished what he set out to do. 

Meanwhile Sasuke failed to kill a guy who wasn't trying to kill him.

It's Naruto's win.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 30, 2014)

Naruto won the moral battle. 

But the physical battle was a draw. They suck as equal as characters. The so called genius depends on bijuu chakra and the hardworker main character can't overcome any drawbacks and pull a win. 

lol


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Naruto won the moral battle.
> 
> But the physical battle was a draw. They suck as equal as characters. The so called genius depends on bijuu chakra and the hardworker main character can't overcome any drawbacks and pull a win.
> 
> lol




And Sasuke depends on the sharingan overwhelmingly + rinnegan now who also had to use 8 other biju chakra


----------



## naeux57 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies but with respect to Vangard.... I'm still not quite following you and hopefully everyone can put their fandom aside... Physically, Sasuke's goal was to kill Naruto... Naruto simply wanted to save his friend.  They may have both been incapacitated when it was all said and done (even though it seems Kishi was attempting to "subtly" suggest Naruto had the upper hand by having him wake up first) but only one of those events came to pass.... I'm still not seeing how Sasuke has come out as equal though he accomplished nothing he set out to do... Color me confused


----------



## Danzio (Oct 30, 2014)

​
Man, there are so many dense people here. They were playing by different rules from the get-go, and thus should be judged as such. Context matters. 


Naruto accomplished his one mission without ever having the intent to actually kill, _which says a lot _considering the arsenal and mindset of Sasuke Uchiha. By managing to do this Naruto not only proved he can be superior (physically) when he's serious, but he won the battle of ideologies- the only thing Naruto really cared about..the only thing that mattered.


Sasuke lost, as expected.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Preta Path>>>>Naruto Arsenal. Taijutsu. Sasuke matched Naruto's Taijutsu Skill w/o Sharingan Even Activated. Sasuke blitzed Naruto twice before and after Bijuu Chakra Absorption when naruto was amplified by Bijuu and Sage Combination Powers. Sasuke stalemated Naruto's Bijuu level Destructive power with Chidori Senbon and Chidori which was never even IMAGAINED before this battle. Sasuke Lightning Indra Arrow even matched its counter element FRS with BRS that had the natural energy from the entire planet over Charging it.

At the end of this fight what we see is That Sasuke actually has a Legit Counter towards Naruto using Bijuu Chakra w/ Preta Path. A Counter that will further the gap once Sasuke's Rinnegan stop being new and is able to absorb chakra and cast jutsu at the same time.

The Actual fight ended in a draw. When it comes to continuing the fight over idelogies....Naruto won. But Sasuke during combat not only did what he is good at but he also matched Naruto's destructive power.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 30, 2014)

_


Csdabest said:



			Preta Path>>>>Naruto Arsenal.

At the end of this fight what we see is That Sasuke actually has a Legit Counter towards Naruto using Bijuu Chakra w/ Preta Path. A Counter that will further the gap once Sasuke's Rinnegan stop being new and is able to absorb chakra and cast jutsu at the same time.
		
Click to expand...


he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed
he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed
he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed
he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed





			Sasuke blitzed Naruto twice before and after Bijuu Chakra Absorption when naruto was amplified by Bijuu and Sage Combination Powers.
		
Click to expand...


Sure, he "blitzed" exhausted, tired and holding back Naruto.Impressive feat 




			Sasuke stalemated Naruto's Bijuu level Destructive power with Chidori Senbon and Chidori which was never even IMAGAINED before this battle. Sasuke Lightning Indra Arrow even matched its counter element FRS with BRS that had the natural energy from the entire planet over Charging it.
		
Click to expand...


Naruto only gave Sasuke as match as he could handle.How many times does it need to be repeated that he didn't want to kill his dear lover?




			which was never even IMAGAINED before this battle.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, just like no one imagined Naruto casually waving Amaterasu off himself and countering enton with base rasengan.
_


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 30, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Sasuke's being a shitty rival doesn't make Naruto a good main character. Naruto sucks compared to most standard shounen main characters.



OK I agree


vagnard said:


> Look Kenshin, Luffy, Kenichi, Ichigo, Tenchi, Ranma, Yusuke, Goku, etc...



All greats



vagnard said:


> All of them manage to actually win battles on their own. Naruto can't even win the final fight on his own manga. Hell he didn't beat an important character on his own during the entire war. Terrible main character is terrible.



But different isn't always bad. Naruto was still the savior of the world in his own right.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed
> he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed
> ...


_

Sasuke is not Kaguya. Naruto does not know Frog Song. And if he summoned them Sasuke just genjutsu those summonings and turn them on Naruto. If you actually think Frog Katas is going to work against Sasuke who can sense and feel Natural energy then your wrong. You forget that Madara was also able to see the Natural Energy around Madara's fist. And The fact your really brought up transformation jutsu when Naruto is not the only one capable of doing it is quite fail. Not to mention Sasuke sharingan Sees chakra and he would see that shit instantly. Considering he help originated that shit.







			Sure, he "blitzed" exhausted, tired and holding back Naruto.Impressive feat 

Click to expand...

Fighting Defensively. Sasuke was just as tired and chakra Drained as Naruto unless you think All of Sasuke chakra techniques cost no Chakra. The fact that Sasuke doesn't have a bijuu constantly molding and feeding him chakra makes your statement look quite foolish. Especially one of the Main reasons Sasuke doujutsu shut down was because of all the chakra he had used previously.






			Naruto only gave Sasuke as match as he could handle.How many times does it need to be repeated that he didn't want to kill his dear lover?
		
Click to expand...


Yet the destructive power from Naruto's attacks were far greater than anything naruto has shown previously? The Destruive output Even cut in half of what was shown to represent naruto in this fight outclasses the destructive scale previously shown by Naruto "Not holding" back. The Bijuu damas were bigger than the ones he had produced before as well.






			Yeah, just like no one imagined Naruto casually waving Amaterasu off himself and countering enton with base rasengan.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone should have known Amaterasu could be countered like that. Raikage w/ his Lightning shroud was able to counter Amaterasu on his body. Naruto's Control over his Chakra shroud made it even more likely of a counter especially when we saw the Juubi remove a portion of his flesh to counter amaterasu. Not to mention in just about EVERY Naruto vs Sasuke match in the BD you have people stating that Naruto could counter. Not to mention That Amaterasu was meant to be a Distraction for a follow up technique that never jumped off due to Sasuke's left eye shutting down on him.

Considering that Naruto and Sasuke arms got blown off when Previously their Chidori vs Rasenagns CLash didn't blow off their arms. I wouldn't say that Enton was countered at all in this match up considering the damage done to the both of them._


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> And Sasuke depends on the sharingan overwhelmingly + rinnegan now who also had to use 8 other biju chakra



Controlling Biuu Chakra is the part of the Sharingan Arsenal. "Uchiha" Sasuke can simply due what "Uzumaki" Naruto can do but at Rikudou level due to Uchiha Powers>Uzumaki Powers. Superior Clan, Superior Shinobi, Superior Results. Only thing that can beat that is plot. Xp The Physical fight a Draw. Moral FIght Naruto won. Not to mention Sasuke's ceiling seems to still be higher than Naruto's


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 30, 2014)

_


Csdabest said:



			Sasuke is not Kaguya.
		
Click to expand...


Yes.He got fodderized by her.

Oh, i almost forgot another counter to preta path:


he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed
he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed




			Naruto does not know Frog Song.
		
Click to expand...


He is right under them as they perform Frog Call.




			And if he summoned them Sasuke just genjutsu those summonings and turn them on Naruto.
		
Click to expand...


Naruto will have a bunshin summon them, give them kyuubi cloaks and then instantly break them out of genjutsu thanks to the connection.




			If you actually think Frog Katas is going to work against Sasuke who can sense and feel Natural energy then your wrong.
		
Click to expand...


The fanfiction is strong with you.




			You forget that Madara was also able to see the Natural Energy around Madara's fist.
		
Click to expand...



What are you talking about?




			And The fact your really brought up transformation jutsu when Naruto is not the only one capable of doing it is quite fail. Not to mention Sasuke sharingan Sees chakra and he would see that shit instantly. Considering he help originated that shit.
		
Click to expand...


Pein could also see chakra.







			Fighting Defensively. Sasuke was just as tired and chakra Drained as Naruto unless you think All of Sasuke chakra techniques cost no Chakra.
		
Click to expand...


Nope.He got long, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG rest periods.Unlike Naruto.And Naruto fought in the war much, MUCH LONGER.




			The fact that Sasuke doesn't have a bijuu constantly molding and feeding him chakra makes your statement look quite foolish. Especially one of the Main reasons Sasuke doujutsu shut down was because of all the chakra he had used previously.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe Sasuke should ask Kishi for a refund?Since his cheat code to godhood is not nearly as good as Naruto's?Don't whine to me about it.





			Yet the destructive power from Naruto's attacks were far greater than anything naruto has shown previously? The Destruive output Even cut in half of what was shown to represent naruto in this fight outclasses the destructive scale previously shown by Naruto "Not holding" back. The Bijuu damas were bigger than the ones he had produced before as well.
		
Click to expand...


I don't know if it was more destructive, neither do i care.Naruto not wanting to kill Sasuke is fact.Ergo, he only threw as much as his lover boy could handle.

And we also know for a fact, that Naruto has a lot more variations of rasengans and a lot more bunshin to create.




			Everyone should have known Amaterasu could be countered like that. Raikage w/ his Lightning shroud was able to counter Amaterasu on his body. Naruto's Control over his Chakra shroud made it even more likely of a counter especially when we saw the Juubi remove a portion of his flesh to counter amaterasu. Not to mention in just about EVERY Naruto vs Sasuke match in the BD you have people stating that Naruto could counter. Not to mention That Amaterasu was meant to be a Distraction for a follow up technique that never jumped off due to Sasuke's left eye shutting down on him.

Considering that Naruto and Sasuke arms got blown off when Previously their Chidori vs Rasenagns CLash didn't blow off their arms. I wouldn't say that Enton was countered at all in this match up considering the damage done to the both of them.
		
Click to expand...



-Yet they didn't.Uchiha fanboys at least.The most agreed counter was speed or Kurama's roar.

-Ei lost a hand.Or maybe he was just retarded?

-It looks like rasengan blew Enton away in the clash:

he was still seriously fighting to win and not be killed

Just like katon in the part 1.

_


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> This guy
> 
> *8 Biju Sasuke vs 1 Biju Naruto ( And they were still on par in power) Just tells us who needed the Biju more*
> 
> ...


naruto needed a biju his entire life bro. 


i honestly don't give a darn about what people say here because they are heavily biased towards their favorite fictional character and will defend them whether it makes sense or not. you guys scramble around trying to make up excuses for naruto left and right. "oh well naruto was awake first" or "naruto battled the whole war hes tired"  then "well naruto won the battle of wiils and ideology" and my personal favorite is "well naruto isn't trying to kill sasuke." 

any none biased person would just admit they fought and battled equally. i think its clear who is really bothered here. 

i have no problems with what happen.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 30, 2014)

This thread will last forever now.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 30, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> Yes.He got fodderized by her.
> 
> ...


_
A Shockwave Roar against someone who is already faster than sound considering he dodged supersonic air waves in Part 1 is not a counter to preta Path lol Specially when Sasuke already blitzed Naruto twice getting behind him and landing a hit on him. Instead it would just be Preta Path Chakra absorption lol.






			He is right under them as they perform Frog Call.
		
Click to expand...


Your point? Naruto does not know how to perform Frog Call or Frog Song. That jutsu belongs to ma and pa. And i already told you how they get handled.






			Naruto will have a bunshin summon them, give them kyuubi cloaks and then instantly break them out of genjutsu thanks to the connection.
		
Click to expand...


You forget about Preta Paths ability to absorb the Chakra from those Cloaks. With Sasuke Speed and S/T Closing the gap to do that Should be no problem. With Yang Kurama and Yin Kurama ability to give eachother Chakra telepathically. If naruto was just able to break genjutsu off people with using that Chakra. Naruto should have been able to break the Genjutsu off of Kurama who was captured. Actually Naruto has a solid Bijuu Chakra link to all the bijuus. Yet failed to Break the genjutsu on them. Considering that even in the manga disturbing chakra sometimes dont always work. Naruto Shroud protection from genjutsu has multiple big holes in it.




			The fanfiction is strong with you.
		
Click to expand...


So your going to deny that Sasuke can sense and feel Natural Energy? You denying that Madara was also able to see Natural Energy around Naruto's hand?







			What are you talking about?
		
Click to expand...

When naruto was first revived and charged at Madara and punched at him. Naruto had Natural Energy around his fist while in his Kyuubi Sage Mode.






			Pein could also see chakra.
		
Click to expand...

Pain isnt a Natural Doujutsu user and as we know they are weaker when used in a foreign body. Pain also had no access to Sharingan Uchiha abilities either atleast not on the level seen. So to state his Chakra perception is as good as legit uchihas is foolish.









			Nope.He got long, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG rest periods.Unlike Naruto.And Naruto fought in the war much, MUCH LONGER.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said. Naruto has the strongest bijuu constantly recharging his Chakras, healing him, not to mention SM stamina replenishing his Chakras. Naruto fought Fodder Zetsu and weakened Edo Fodders. Big Whoop you dont see people talking about how Sasuke wasting chakra on Fodder Zetsu and Kabuto? How many Rest period did Naruto have in this war. How many times did he get his chakras replenished during this war? How many times did he get healed during this War?

And like I said. In the Chakra talk. Naruto has kyuubi giving him Chakra constantly.






			Maybe Sasuke should ask Kishi for a refund?Since his cheat code to godhood is not nearly as good as Naruto's?Don't whine to me about it.
		
Click to expand...


Arent you relying on the excuse of "Kyuubi didnt provide enough Chakra like he has been during the entire war?" lol Double Standard and hypocritical. Even if Naruto was at 100% Chakra. You know what would happen. Preta Path GG.





			I don't know if it was more destructive, neither do i care.Naruto not wanting to kill Sasuke is fact.Ergo, he only threw as much as his lover boy could handle.
		
Click to expand...


Ergo, you ignore facts. Not wanting to kill is not the same as Being weaker and reducing power output. And Naruto by Sasuke account had preppared those RasenShuriken with enough power to kill. Those Rasenshurikens had the power of The entire planet inside of them. Naruto does not have that much Chakra Naturally nor that much Natural Energy. At the end of the day. Your saying Naruto held back when in fact he used more power against Sasuke that he was never capable of producing in the first place.





			And we also know for a fact, that Naruto has a lot more variations of rasengans and a lot more bunshin to create.
		
Click to expand...

Wind is strong against Lightning and could not overpower Indra Arrow even with a Bijuu Dama Rasenshuriken Help. Those other variant Rasengans have done nothing but explode except the Jinton one.. Sasuke has other Enton and Chidori Variants he didn't use. They both had Summonings they didnt use. Sasuke still had bijuu to draw Chakra from inside the Chibaku Tensei.

Your drawing at straws here thinking that the other elemental Rasengans would have done more than "Cause a big explosion" in which Sasuke already countered even when using an inferior element.







			-Yet they didn't.Uchiha fanboys at least.The most agreed counter was speed or Kurama's roar.
		
Click to expand...

 Well as we saw Sasuke>Naruto in Speed and Instantaneous>A roar which at best moves at the speed of sound.




			-Ei lost a hand.Or maybe he was just retarded?
		
Click to expand...

Didnt i just say Naruto Shroud Control>>>>>>>Ei's Shroud Control. When Ei deactivates it he was going to get burned and can move his chakra shroud freely like naruto.




			-It looks like rasengan blew Enton away in the clash:

Here you go

Just like katon in the part 1.
		
Click to expand...

_
You say blow away. I Say spreading. Considering Naruto vs Sasuke Chidori vs Rasengan clashes never blew off their arm before. And Considering their Chakra levels during this clash. It makes no sense for it to suddenly blow off their arms now. Unless a new factor was introduced. That factor was Enton Not only is the ending moving but the Chakra from Naruto's Rasengan is also getting blown back. Just like the Chakra from Chidori is getting blown back. 

But I guess those other streaks of energy are just for special effects huh? Or you think pushback doesnt occur when an explosion happens. By Your logic the cause of Naruto and Sasuke arms missing wasnt due to the attacks because all the energy, and flames flickers are flying away from the clash lol. Or are you just going to pretend that there are not more enton flames in that panel you posted vs the amount of flames seen in Sasuke's start up attack.

*The clash caused more flames to spread and produce*


As you can clearly see their are more flames than before. But if you want to keep on trying to discredit what happen. Then fine. Your right.  I'll do the mature thing like Sasuke.....I lose. Have fun Deshi


----------



## boohead (Oct 30, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> These are Sasuke fans who say this crap.



This. Its just a few upset  uchia trolls.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 30, 2014)

It was a draw.

Sasuke fans are saying it was a victory because a draw against the main character could be considered a victory. I find the fighting from Naruto fans to say otherwise to be utterly amusing. So much defenciveness.

Because it really was a draw.

Can't wait for the interview where Kishi says 'I wanted them as equals and I did it in the end, jolly me'. I will cheer for the idea, although the execution was retarded as fuck.



boohead said:


> This. Its just a few upset  uchia trolls.



The Sasuke fans aren't upset about the draw at all, so IDK about you're talking about. You want them to be upset but they're not.


----------



## Sieves (Oct 30, 2014)

Sasuke lost [in ideology] but in a shonen manga its about the battle and the fact that they're both laying on the floor missing arms... it's technically a draw, which is why this is not exactly like kid buu saga because sasuke and naruto are actually equals. The real kicker was how Sasuke just decided to TNJ himself because Naruto couldn't do it on his own.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 30, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> A Shockwave Roar against someone who is already faster than sound considering he dodged supersonic air waves in Part 1 is not a counter to preta Path lol Specially when Sasuke already blitzed Naruto twice getting behind him and landing a hit on him. Instead it would just be Preta Path Chakra absorption lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Clearly.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 30, 2014)

Sieves said:


> Sasuke lost [in ideology] but in a shonen manga its about the battle and the fact that they're both laying on the floor missing arms... it's technically a draw, which is why this is not exactly like kid buu saga because sasuke and naruto are actually equals. The real kicker was how Sasuke just decided to TNJ himself because Naruto couldn't do it on his own.



It's so good though. Naruto's best weapon didn't work, Sasuke had to decide this himself.  It's cool though, I approve of the general idea, but the execution does make the two come off as losers.


----------



## Sieves (Oct 30, 2014)

idiots all of you glorious keyboard warriors



their bodily fluids are mixing and it's a bloody draw


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 30, 2014)

_


			
				 Csdabest said:
			
		


			A Shockwave Roar against someone who is already faster than sound considering he dodged supersonic air waves in Part 1 is not a counter to preta Path lol
		
Click to expand...


He is not dodging an invisible roar that only takes a second to launch.Especially while he's busy with other Bijuu Avatars.




			Sasuke already blitzed Naruto twice getting behind him and landing a hit on him. Instead it would just be Preta Path Chakra absorption lol.
		
Click to expand...



We've been over that.He "blitzed" tired and holding back Naruto.


Oh and i am just waiting for you to start the argument about Naruto's speed, again.

Remember?The same arguement we had a billion times in the past, about how Naruto's yellow flash shunshin didn't mean shit and he wasn't really faster than Ei?Good times.


FYI, Naruto is not using/can't use it non-stop, as the war has proven a million times already.And his shunshin is just that, a shunshin.Arriving from point A to point B in what seems like an instant, leaving nothing but a yellow flash.





			Your point? Naruto does not know how to perform Frog Call or Frog Song. That jutsu belongs to ma and pa.
		
Click to expand...


Huh?And?That's like saying that [insert jutsu] belongs to Kurama.




			And i already told you how they get handled.
		
Click to expand...


LOL




			You forget about Preta Paths ability to absorb the Chakra from those Cloaks. With Sasuke Speed and S/T Closing the gap to do that Should be no problem.
		
Click to expand...



Yes, should be no problem for FRESH Naruto to counter blitz with yellow flash shunshin.





			If naruto was just able to break genjutsu off people with using that Chakra. Naruto should have been able to break the Genjutsu off of Kurama who was captured. Actually Naruto has a solid Bijuu Chakra link to all the bijuus. Yet failed to Break the genjutsu on them. Considering that even in the manga disturbing chakra sometimes dont always work. Naruto Shroud protection from genjutsu has multiple big holes in it.
		
Click to expand...


Why would he?The Bijuu were "safe" or at least Naruto didn't seem that worried about 'em.He had to fight Sasuke, and he couldn't do it there (Kakashi and Sakura would be wasted, lol) so it was better to leave it at that.





			So your going to deny that Sasuke can sense and feel Natural Energy? You denying that Madara was also able to see Natural Energy around Naruto's hand?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, that sounds like fanfiction.





			When naruto was first revived and charged at Madara and punched at him. Naruto had Natural Energy around his fist while in his Kyuubi Sage Mode.
		
Click to expand...


Huh, and?




			Like I said. Naruto has the strongest bijuu constantly recharging his Chakras, healing him, not to mention SM stamina replenishing his Chakras. Naruto fought Fodder Zetsu and weakened Edo Fodders. Big Whoop you dont see people talking about how Sasuke wasting chakra on Fodder Zetsu and Kabuto? *How many Rest period did Naruto have in this war. *How many times did he get his chakras replenished during this war? How many times did he get healed during this War?And like I said. In the Chakra talk. Naruto has kyuubi giving him Chakra constantly.
		
Click to expand...




Not as many as Sasuke's.And doesn't matter how fodder Zetsu were, he still wasted chakra and energy fighting them.


And like i already said, complain to Kishi that Kurama is that much more hax than Sasuke's little sharrinegan.





			Pain isnt a Natural Doujutsu user and as we know they are weaker when used in a foreign body. Pain also had no access to Sharingan Uchiha abilities either atleast not on the level seen. So to state his Chakra perception is as good as legit uchihas is foolish.
		
Click to expand...



So you just have assumptions.




			Arent you relying on the excuse of "Kyuubi didnt provide enough Chakra like he has been during the entire war?" lol Double Standard and hypocritical. Even if Naruto was at 100% Chakra. You know what would happen. Preta Path GG.
		
Click to expand...



Yellow flash shunshin, gg ; Frog call/Song, gg ; Kurama roar, gg.*ALL infinitely more likely*, than Sasuke getting anywhere near close to a "win".

Wait, we are talking about 100% fresh Naruto, but with just half of Kurama, right?Doesn't matter, Sucka gets roflstomped, either way.





			Ergo, you ignore facts. Not wanting to kill is not the same as Being weaker and reducing power output.
		
Click to expand...


How does it not?






			And Naruto by Sasuke account had preppared those RasenShuriken with enough power to kill.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, i am sure the one "ignoring facts"

"I want to beat you.But not in your current state.You know that, don't you Sasuke" 

Here you go.

"kill", right.




			Those Rasenshurikens had the power of The entire planet inside of them. Naruto does not have that much Chakra Naturally nor that much Natural Energy. At the end of the day. Your saying Naruto held back when in fact he used more power against Sasuke that he was never capable of producing in the first place.
		
Click to expand...


I don't care if they had the power of "the entire universe" inside them.(that sounds like complete and utter bs, btw)  Doesn't change the fact that Naruto did not want Sucka dead.






			Wind is strong against Lightning and could not overpower Indra Arrow even with a Bijuu Dama Rasenshuriken Help. Those other variant Rasengans have done nothing but explode except the Jinton one.. Sasuke has other Enton and Chidori Variants he didn't use. They both had Summonings they didnt use. Sasuke still had bijuu to draw Chakra from inside the Chibaku Tensei.

Your drawing at straws here thinking that the other elemental Rasengans would have done more than "Cause a big explosion" in which Sasuke already countered even when using an inferior element.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, and enton/katon can't overpower a base rasengan.





			Well as we saw Sasuke>Naruto in Speed and Instantaneous>A roar which at best moves at the speed of sound.
		
Click to expand...


Just the opposite in fact.Him "blitzing" tired/holding back Naruto doesn't change the facts.






			You say blow away.
		
Click to expand...


I say blow away, as that's exactly what i see.The flames going away.No "spreading" whatsoever.





			I Say spreading. Considering Naruto vs Sasuke Chidori vs Rasengan clashes never blew off their arm before. And Considering their Chakra levels during this clash. It makes no sense for it to suddenly blow off their arms now. Unless a new factor was introduced. That factor was Enton Not only is the ending moving but the Chakra from Naruto's Rasengan is also getting blown back. Just like the Chakra from Chidori is getting blown back.

But I guess those other streaks of energy are just for special effects huh? Or you think pushback doesnt occur when an explosion happens. By Your logic the cause of Naruto and Sasuke arms missing wasnt due to the attacks because all the energy, and flames flickers are flying away from the clash lol.
		
Click to expand...


It was the power feelings, obviously.Look, try to make sense of it as much as you like, Kishi doesn't give a darn.





			As you can clearly see their are more flames than before. But if you want to keep on trying to discredit what happen. Then fine. Your right. I'll do the mature thing like Sasuke.....I lose. Have fun Deshi
		
Click to expand...



Sure buddy, sure....   that's why you had that long post just now._


----------



## Sieves (Oct 30, 2014)

SaiST said:


> This thread is kind of sad.
> 
> 
> Naruto was fighting for his life for a much longer period of time in this war. You could argue that the various upgrades he's received throughout have negated any physical fatigue that may have built up, but the mental fatigue had to be greater.
> ...


forget power levels and ideologies for a second. people are being sarcastic and putting a humorous spin on the situation. there is "gloating" because in the shounen context sasuke _still_ didn't get the beatdown he for all intents and purposes _should have_ gotten. he basically got off the hook again with a draw after winning the first fight. it's kind of hilarious. i mean i love naruto and sasuke both so even i was surprised when kishi showed that last panel of them both being disabled. i thought for sure naruto was gonna get the business and stand over a KO'd sasuke as payback. he wins though because sassy just acknowledged him as strong like itachi so there's that. in conclusion kishi basically says "both are massive idiots" nothing we didn't already know 

seriously going through and systematically repping people, this thread is hilarious


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 30, 2014)

Last man standing, last man conscious. That's how you decide who win.

Chapter clearly shows naruto had been conscious before sasuke.
He won . End of story .


Look at it like naruto vs gaara kind of.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't think Sasuke won this battle in any way. However, I think people are celebrating because the physical battle turned out to be either a draw or a victory for Naruto by a hair. On the other hand Sasuke won their last two battles against each other more convincingly than both passing out and one guy waking up first crippled and immobile. They're happy about Sasuke's record against Naruto.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 30, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Naruto won the moral battle.
> 
> But the physical battle was a draw. They suck as equal as characters. The so called genius depends on bijuu chakra and the hardworker main character can't overcome any drawbacks and pull a win.
> 
> lol


Naruto wasnt trying to kill Sasuke


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 31, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Naruto wasnt trying to kill Sasuke



Naruto is an idiot.  He throws nukes at people expecting them not to die zo he can have a nice sit down lol.  Naruto not trying to kill people is the same as someone hitting somoene full speed with a car and not intending to cause serious harm to a person.

Kill or no kill. Naruto used more offensive power in this fight than any of his fights before.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Oct 31, 2014)

yep... sure many naruto fans are pissed. 

Shit... I favor sasuke and I expected him to lose just because he was the villain in the situation. 

I was shocked at the ending actually. 

Good shit kishimoto. Sasuke maintains his status.... essentially equals with the main character. Great way to surprise everyone.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 31, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Naruto wasnt trying to kill Sasuke



who does naruto try to kill?


----------



## vagnard (Oct 31, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> And Sasuke depends on the sharingan overwhelmingly + rinnegan now who also had to use 8 other biju chakra



Again. I agree that Sasuke suck balls. How that makes Naruto a good character again?. It's like saying Yamcha is badass because he beats Chaozu. 

Naruto and Sasuke are equally bad writing character. 

Sasuke has no personality and can't move on and Naruto is the guy who hyperventilates over him and also can't accept his boyfriend dumped him.



John Connor said:


> Naruto wasnt trying to kill Sasuke



Kenshin and Kenichi had a non-killing policy also but they still won their battles. If Naruto isn't capable to win a fight due a handicap like that he isn't worth to be a main character. He choosed his "nindo" yet he isn't capable to win a fight with it.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 31, 2014)

naruto wanted a draw, he didn't want to completely destroy him


----------



## John Connor (Oct 31, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Again. I agree that Sasuke suck balls. How that makes Naruto a good character again?. It's like saying Yamcha is badass because he beats Chaozu.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are equally bad writing character.
> 
> ...


Kenshin SPOILERS: getting sick and dying isnt winning but it it does sound like a Sasuke fanfic


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 31, 2014)

How many different excuses will you Narutards come up with?  

Y'all sad as fuck.


----------



## louisnn (Oct 31, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> How many different excuses will you Narutards come up with?
> 
> Y'all sad as fuck.



Please enlighten me on these so called excuses that you've seen?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 31, 2014)

Bring this badboy to 20 pages.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2014)

The true victor of this fight is... KAKASHI da Rokudaime


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 31, 2014)

This shit is still ongoing? 

Kishi:


----------



## Azula (Oct 31, 2014)

This thread makes me think there wouldn't be a lot of sasuke fans if he wasn't presented as the genius, top of the class character
The need to defend a loss as if you are defending the reason to be a fan :sanji


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 31, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Aga
> 
> 
> Kenshin and Kenichi had a non-killing policy also but they still won their battles. If Naruto isn't capable to win a fight due a handicap like that he isn't worth to be a main character. He choosed his "nindo" yet he isn't capable to win a fight with it.



Worst wxample you can use.....

The whole shishio arc centered around the fact that kenshin IS stronger as a killer, and that it's HARDER to fight without killing.

Saito notes it better that he's faster, more analytical, better, STRONGER.
He says kenshin is useless, battousai is good.

Shishio notes that he actually felt saito  trying to kill him with his strikes unlike kenshin.

The final attack was to give him something strong enough to rival his abilities as battousai without killing. Now imagine tj enhancing his battousai abilities.......



Yeah you suck


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 31, 2014)

rac585 said:


> naruto wanted a draw, he didn't want to completely destroy him



Like Naruto could ever destroy Sasuke. Naruto used more power in this fight and ended in a physical draw. The chances of that are even slimmer now with Sasuke gaining Preta Path. Because what it shows is.

1. Naruto Chakra heavy Arsenal is obsolete to Preta Path
2. Even if Naruto was 100% Chakra  Quantity it would just get absorbed either way.

The only thing that works is Shape/Form Manipulated CHakra into a solid substance which still can be absorbed through the hands. But all that loose Chakra that Naruto always has floating around.

Preta Path> Bijuu Cloaks muahahaha


----------



## principito (Oct 31, 2014)

To be honest i dont know why people expcted this to be an overwhealming victory for naruto....

kishi went miles to show sasuke and nardo were always around the same power lvl..... they fought once and nardo lost by a bit.... they fight a second time and nardo wins by a bit.....

it was if anything.... the expected result.....


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 31, 2014)

louisnn said:


> Please enlighten me on these so called excuses that you've seen?



read my post theres several. lol


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 31, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> This thread makes me think there wouldn't be a lot of sasuke fans if he wasn't presented as the genius, top of the class character
> The need to defend a loss as if you are defending the reason to be a fan :sanji



Azula pls, you know nothing.

Him being presented as a top of the class character? Sasuke has a really shitty track record. 
-Fighting against Itachi with all he's got after training for 3 years and absorbing Orochimaru and still just ending up fighting against someone who's dying and holding back almost everything.
-Don't get me started on Killerbee.
-The four Kages? Sure, Sasuke did great at first, but he still ended up as a punching bag and saved by Zetsu and Obito.
-Help against Danzou by Karin and just Obito's presence was enough to force Danzou to hold his most powerful weapon in reserve.
-The kindergarten bullshit against Kabuto.

His fight against Deidara was the only one where anyone could actually see him as the "genius, top of the class character". The other battles? Not so much lol.
That is definitely not the prime reason why anyone would like him.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 31, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> This thread makes me think there wouldn't be a lot of sasuke fans if he wasn't presented as the genius, top of the class character
> The need to defend a loss as if you are defending the reason to be a fan :sanji



yea, because the naruto fans aren't defensive at all? 

how many excuses have you guys came up with now? you know its usually the sore losers or people that have a problem with the results they don't like who come out with excuses?


a sasuke fan only has something to gain from this lose, win or draw. its the majority of the naruto fans that feel threatened because naruto didn't easily stomp like they claimed. when you guys stop worrying about how great naruto is and see reality for what it is and become humble like your favorite character i might respect you guys a little more. i'm just saying.


----------



## louisnn (Oct 31, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> yea, because the naruto fans aren't defensive at all?
> 
> how many excuses have you guys came up with now? you know its usually the sore losers or people that have a problem with the results they don't like who come out with excuses?
> 
> ...



Sasuke failed to achieve any of his goals while Naruto accomplished all of his. So I ask you, What exactly did sasuke gain from this fight that you sasuke fans are so proud off??? 

I would respect you sasuke fans a lot more if the lot of you weren't so delusional and biased.


----------



## Puppetry (Oct 31, 2014)

It's about tiers. Sasuke fans didn't want to see him demolished by Naruto, and he wasn't. They fought as equals and tied with one another, if only in combat.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 31, 2014)

Naruto had help and kill intent at 1 point, yet they drew. I see OP's point. Sasuke's combat skills have always been clearly superior and this fight is no exception.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 31, 2014)

Puppetry said:


> It's about tiers. Sasuke fans didn't want to see him demolished by Naruto, and he wasn't. They fought as equals and tied with one another, if only in combat.


...except they weren't presented as equals. Throughout the entire battle Naruto had zero killing intent and was exhausted and on low chakra from the War. Sasuke was relatively fresh and had killing intent, and got a power up right in the middle of the fight. Naruto had been countering everything Sasuke could throw at him without resorting to the kill option, and at the end of the final clash who was conscious afterwards? Naruto. Who did Sasuke admit defeat to? Naruto.

The manga showed Naruto to be Sasuke's superior.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 31, 2014)

louisnn said:


> Sasuke failed to achieve any of his goals while Naruto accomplished all of his. So I ask you, What exactly did sasuke gain from this fight that you sasuke fans are so proud off???
> 
> I would respect you sasuke fans a lot more if the lot of you weren't so delusional and biased.


you mean the main character succeeds in the end? thats a huge surprise i mean that almost never happens in fiction...


sasuke gained quite a bit from this fight on multiple levels. he finally freed from his darkness crap, hes best friends again with the most influential ninja of the world, and he basically tied the main character in the end. its not hard to see what he gained here unless you hate the character.


yeah dude sasuke fans are the only ones that are biased and delusional around here.. bro seriously just grow up.


----------



## louisnn (Nov 1, 2014)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Naruto had help and kill intent at 1 point, yet they drew. I see OP's point. Sasuke's combat skills have always been clearly superior and this fight is no exception.




lol and you don't count Sasuke using the chakra from all of the 9  bijuus as help???? Naruto never had killing intent in this fight. He came in with the intention to not kill sasuke and achieved his objective. See this is what I mean when i say I can't stand sasuke fans clear biased.


If sasuke has  alwasy been superior to  naruto, then why was he clearly outperformed by naruto throughout the war and the  kaguya fight? Hell you can even argue that naruto has been outshining sasuke ever since he achieved sage mode. This fight was a clear stalemate I have no Idea where you get the Idea that sasuke was some how superior in this fight.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 1, 2014)

Did Hiko just imply that Naruto getting chakra from Kurama is Naruto having help?  He's a Jinchuriki, it's kinda one of his main abilities that has been there since the beginning of the manga.  You guys really need to stop acting like it's some unfair advantage.  It's a permanent ability of his.

If you want to talk help then you look at temporary power ups like Sasuke taking chakra from 9 biju and even then not being able to overcome Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Did Hiko just imply that Naruto getting chakra from Kurama is Naruto having help?  He's a Jinchuriki, it's kinda one of his main abilities that has been there since the beginning of the manga.  You guys really need to stop acting like it's some unfair advantage.  It's a permanent ability of his.
> 
> If you want to talk help then you look at temporary power ups like Sasuke taking chakra from 9 biju and even then not being able to overcome Naruto.



Controlling Tailed Beast with ocular powers is a temporary ability?

Let's not try to make exceptions here. 

As for Hiko, just stop.


----------



## louisnn (Nov 1, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> you mean the main character succeeds in the end? thats a huge surprise i mean that almost never happens in fiction...
> 
> 
> sasuke gained quite a bit from this fight on multiple levels. he finally freed from his darkness crap, hes best friends again with the most influential ninja of the world, and he basically tied the main character in the end. its not hard to see what he gained here unless you hate the character.
> ...



So when did I say sasuke fans were the only fandom on this form that are biased and delusional? 


So Did sasuke achieve any of his *OWN* goals? cause it seems to me everything you listed falls directly in line with naruto's goals going into this fight. So based off what you just  said it seems as if Naruto forced Sasuke to give up his own goals and ambitions and instead accept Naruto's. 

Would you agree that this was mainly a fight between Naruto and Sasuke's ideologies? And if so wouldn't that make Naruto the clear winner in this fight just as sasuke said. 

FYI, Sasuke actually used to be my favorite character until Kishi decided to take a shit all over his character after the Itachi fight. So no I don't hate sasuke, but you can believe what ever you want to. My issue is I just don't understand how people can argue that somehow sasuke had a better showing in this fight than naruto when they were clearly even throughout the fight or how people make it seem like the fight ending in a physical draw is a huge negative against naruto.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 1, 2014)

19 pages? Oh that's a no, no. As this is none debatable.

Naruto fans, Naruto fans....Weren't you expecting this? Only this time is Naruto standing over Sasuke. Lol

Naruto fans, Naruto fans....Weren't you expecting some grand lecture on Naruto's part, similar to this...Instead we got a chapter in which Sasuke was doing most of the talking. Most of the self reflecting. Long story short SASUKE GOT MORE OUT OF THIS BATTLE THAN NARUTO. Therefore there is much for Sasuke fans to be proud of.

(But Iphr0z3nI you're delusional, surely Naruto won something as Sasuke acknowledged his loss) Mr. louisnn, come on down to the stage, you going to learn the difference between Iphr0z3nI and 99.9% of your fanbase. 

First and foremost what Sasuke, not Naruto, gain from this battle is closure to his character.  Sasuke's been dealing with the aftermath of Itachi's actions all manga, and in the end his the truth behind his "Revolution" was this. Another failed attempt to remove himself from the one thing he has that Itachi didn't, bonds.

The last sentence is critical because prior to this fight this has always been Sasuke's philosophy. And frankly a Sasuke "Revolution" ending wouldn't have provided any closure to his character, or manga. It would've taken years for us to truly see the fruits of Sasuke's revolution, and let's be honest. Kishi wouldn't allow Sasuke to KILL SQUAT.(He couldn't even off Obito or Madara, despite them going to die anyway) 

Long story short, it was Sasuke that got more development from this fight not Naruto.(Just count the number of new jutsu/abilities Sasuke utilized in comparison to Naruto) Hence is why I Sasuke fans have much to be happy to about. This is not to say Naruto fans don't have anything the cheer about, there favorite has finally manage to tie his arch rival.:smile

Long story short, the unhappy campers this weak seem to be primarily that of the Naruto fandom, as they have more to answer for than members of my own fanbase. After all it was you guys that were expecting a stomp, initially. It's you guys that have to constantly remind the boards that "NARTO DIDN'T WANT TO KILL SASUKE" although the manga makes it clear that it would not have made a difference. Why? Because despite Naruto not wanting kill Sasuke, both him and Sasuke are essentially fucked without immediate aid.

I guess the Naruto gods finally got tired of Naruto and Sasuke clashing rasengan and chidori, and decided to punish them by amputating their dominate arms.(I personally think the ending is hilarious, as it serves no point) Naruto and Sasuke could have been perceived as friends immediately after the Kaguya battle, they didn't need to lose an arm on the break of death to return to the status quo. But of course it's Sasuke that started this fight this time, and not Naruto.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 1, 2014)

Well done. Sasuke fighting to kill pulled a draw with a Naruto fighting to save


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 1, 2014)

Bill G said:


> Well done. Sasuke fighting to kill pulled a draw with a Naruto fighting to save



I know this is extremely hypothetical. But I could honestly see the same result had Naruto being the one fighting to kill and Sasuke being the one fighting to save


----------



## Kyu (Nov 1, 2014)

>Had only 3 _Gudōdama_ left & used them to defend
>Didn't use any other Biju abilities besides Kurama
>Wasn't fighting to kill 
>Yin Kurama states Naruto wasn't at 100% 
>We've seen a bloodlusted Naruto blitz someone stronger than Sasuke

Honestly? I see this battle playing out a lot differently if Naruto was allowed to give it his all w/ the intent to kill.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2014)

Kyu said:


> >Had only 3 _Gudōdama_ left & used them to defend


 And Sasuke only had only soo much chakra left as well. You forget they both had previous battles that weakened them.  Naruto would have more Gudou-damas and sasuke would have more chakra to produce Arrows to counter them.




> >Didn't use any other Biju abilities besides Kurama


Thats because  right in the beginning Sasuke captured the bijuu and locked their mind away in genjutsu so they can't interact with him. Despite Naruto having a direct chakra link with them w/ that Ninshuu shit he didnt even break them free despite show CLEAR want to free them by any means neccessary. 



> >Wasn't fighting to kill


Naruto never fights to kill or is ever bloodlusted. He wanted to kill Pain but as we saw he got owned by Rinnegan Powers despite the major power down gimp. And Sasuke now has progressing Rinnegan powers. You can say he wasn't fighting at to kill but thats a mute fact considering Naruto's attack were stronger in this fight than his previous fights. He never used Kurama Avatar against Kaguya. But he did sling around more elemental chakra that did nothing but explode against Kaguya.



> >Yin Kurama states Naruto wasn't at 100%


Neither was sasuke. Hence his statement about not being able to control his eye because he used too much chakra. And Sasuke doesn't have a bijuu chakra entity creating and recharging chakra batteries while he fights. Naruto may have ran out of his own Chakra to mix with Kyuubi but he still had Chakra to work. Its not Sasuke fault Naruto is inefficient with his chakra.



> >We've seen a bloodlusted Naruto blitz someone stronger than Sasuke


 Strength has nothing to do with Speed. Naruto got shut down in speed by Madara who is weaker than Kaguya. Not to mention their were major Discrepensies. Such as How Sasuke got plot no jutsu out of the fight being blind-sideded w/o AOE Sensory skills, Getting frozen in block of ice to avoid sasuke play and being slown down by high gravty. While Naruto blitzed Kaguya who was stated to being LOW ON CHAKRA AND NEEDING mold more BEFORE she warped to the dimension she got blitzed in. And We know her Shifting jutsu takes up a HUGE amount of chakra.

This was huge debate. And Guess what it got settled during this fight when a Battle warn Sasuke vs a Battle warn Naruto. The Results....Naruto got Blitzed twice once before chakra absorption and after Chakra absorption of the bijuus. And Even when Naruto was in his advatar mode w/ 4 Kuramas Sasuke was able to handle it. Uchiha Fans won the speed debate. Plain and Simple.

[/quote]Honestly? I see this battle playing out a lot differently if Naruto was allowed to give it his all w/ the intent to kill.[/QUOTE]

What would Naruto have done? Throw more Bijuu Damas and RasenShurikens at Sasuke when Sasuke has Preta Path to absorb Chakra attacks? Waste Chakra on Splitting into a Thousand Clones when the Explosion of one their High powered attacks would blow them up from the shock wave. We Saw Kaguya use Shinra Tensei to force push Rikudou Sage Mode Naruto Clones back and they went poof showing while powerful still not insanely durable w/o extra protection.

The Fact is Naruto threw The a Superior Elemental Rasenshuriken w/ his Strongest Bijuu Dama Rasenshuriken that were overcharged w/ the Entire Worlds Natural Energy. And Sasuke stalemated it. Naruto threw Bijuu Damas which we know are a Jinchuurikis Strongest attack. Stalemated it.

Kishi Restricted Sasuke Rinnegan use despite stating that he learned how to control his doujutsu powers better thanks to the war. Also Lets not forget that it takes a CONSIDERABLE AMOUNT OF CHAKRA and Strength to Control the Bijuus w/ doujutsu powers. This was stated by Both Minato and kakashi when Obito had control of a bijuu both times.  Thats just one Bijuu. Sasuke Controlled and Surpressed 9 BIjuus and faught with naruto.

Both ya know Naruto fans don't respect facts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2014)

Puppetry said:


> It's about tiers. Sasuke fans didn't want to see him demolished by Naruto, and he wasn't. They fought as equals and tied with one another, if only in combat.


yeap, its the lasting feeling given after everything is done. Its all about expectations and how they were met.



Haruka Katana said:


> This shit is still ongoing?
> 
> Kishi:




remember how he said he wanted to make their rivalry the greatest ever? well, this discussion will never end.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto got shut down in speed by Madara who is weaker than Kaguya.



_Except he didn't.Madara got owned every time.Neither was Naruto using his fastest speed/shunshin.






			Such as How Sasuke got plot no jutsu out of the fight being blind-sideded w/o AOE Sensory skills, Getting frozen in block of ice to avoid sasuke play and being slown down by high gravty.
		
Click to expand...



I doubt that even you buy your lame excuses.






			. While Naruto blitzed Kaguya who was stated to being LOW ON CHAKRA AND NEEDING mold more BEFORE she warped to the dimension she got blitzed in. And We know her Shifting jutsu takes up a HUGE amount of chakra.
		
Click to expand...


Yet she had not problem reacting, countering and fodderizing Sasuke and his bitch Susano.

Also Zetsu never said that Kaguya was low on chakra and can't switch dimensions, only that she should save it for *later*.He even told her to switch dimensions before the Naruto blitz.


Try again.Try harder._



> And Sasuke only had only soo much chakra left as well. You forget they both had previous battles that weakened them. Naruto would have more Gudou-damas and sasuke would have more chakra to produce Arrows to counter them.
> 
> 
> Neither was sasuke. Hence his statement about not being able to control his eye because he used too much chakra. And Sasuke doesn't have a bijuu chakra entity creating and recharging chakra batteries while he fights. Naruto may have ran out of his own Chakra to mix with Kyuubi but he still had Chakra to work. Its not Sasuke fault Naruto is inefficient with his chakra.
> ...







Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> He is not dodging an invisible roar that only takes a second to launch.Especially while he's busy with other Bijuu Avatars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _Except he didn't.Madara got owned every time.Neither was Naruto using his fastest speed/shunshin._


_
Only time Naruto owned Madara is when he was recovering form Gai. Madara embarassed SM Naruto, and BM Naruto, and when Rikudou Mode Naruto went after 100%% Madara his speed got shut down completely and knocked back. I posted enough panels on this debate before. Dont feel like posting more. 









			I doubt that even you buy your lame excuses.
		
Click to expand...

Since when Can Sharingan See directly behind the person? He doesn't have Sage Mode Threat Perception like Naruto does. Not even the Byakugan can see attack directly in their blind spot smh.








			Yet she had not problem reacting, countering and fodderizing Sasuke and his bitch Susano.
		
Click to expand...

She countered Space time with Space Time jutsu that not only changed her location but the location of everyone. Not to mention Kaguya was flying the whole time and Deidara in the past Countered Sasuke speed by flying and limiting his space of Movement. How Can Sasuke use Speed if he can't fly? while relying on floating on a saucer because their is lava below him How do you use speed when in gravity. 

And Didn't Sasuke's Bitch Susano-o Stalemate Naruto's Bitch Kyuubi that was empowered by the sages power? Not to mention you have Sasuke cleatrly stating before the fight that he had not adjusted to his new occular powers. Heck he was just getting use to EMS. Lol




			Also Zetsu never said that Kaguya was low on chakra and can't switch dimensions, only that she should save it for *later*.He even told her to switch dimensions before the Naruto blitz.
		
Click to expand...


In the Gravity Dimenion BZ Clearly points out Kaguya's chakra is low and they should retreat to the Core dimension to quickly gather more Chakra. That was before the dimensional shift. Which Earlier was stated to use an insane amout of Chakra. Kaguya couldn't even keep her Bone Kekkei Ability up due to low Chakra





			Try again.Try harder.
		
Click to expand...

_
Don't make me bust out the panels again. Either Read the manga on your own time or Get spanked with evidence....Once again, like I have done in plenty of threads before. Maybe not you but I have already destroyed this argument too many times for it to be considered healthy to still be debating it.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Only time Naruto owned Madara is when he was recovering form Gai.



_

This






			Madara embarassed SM Naruto, and BM Naruto
		
Click to expand...


If getting hit = embarrassed, then you admit Naruto embarrassed Madara?





			and when Rikudou Mode Naruto went after 100%% Madara his speed got shut down completely and knocked back.
		
Click to expand...



Naruto was watching Sasuke throwing his sword.He wasn't moving.





			Since when Can Sharingan See directly behind the person? He doesn't have Sage Mode Threat Perception like Naruto does. Not even the Byakugan can see attack directly in their blind spot smh.
		
Click to expand...



Two things,

1.Sasuke was watching her go into dimension, right after Zetsu was speaking about separating him and Naruto.
2.Isn't his Susano instantaneous?His teleportation?He should've reacted with that, as soon as she grabbed him.I guess SHE IS FASTER THAN HIM.




			She countered Space time with Space Time jutsu that not only changed her location but the location of everyone. Not to mention Kaguya was flying the whole time and Deidara in the past Countered Sasuke speed by flying and limiting his space of Movement. How Can Sasuke use Speed if he can't fly? while relying on floating on a saucer because their is lava below him How do you use speed when in gravity.
		
Click to expand...


Uh, he's Susano?Which is fast, right?

This





			How do you use speed when in gravity.
		
Click to expand...


There was no "gravity" anymore.As showed by Kaguya just jumping out of Sasuke's range and non of the other characters stumbling and strugling.





			And Didn't Sasuke's Bitch Susano-o Stalemate Naruto's Bitch Kyuubi that was empowered by the sages power? Not to mention you have Sasuke cleatrly stating before the fight that he had not adjusted to his new occular powers. Heck he was just getting use to EMS. Lol
		
Click to expand...



Of course he'll match it.Naruto was holding back.What does Sasuke "not adjusted" to his eyes have to do with his Bitch Susano's strength/durability?





			In the Gravity Dimenion BZ Clearly points out Kaguya's chakra is low and they should retreat to the Core dimension to quickly gather more Chakra. That was before the dimensional shift. Which Earlier was stated to use an insane amout of Chakra. Kaguya couldn't even keep her Bone Kekkei Ability up due to low Chakr
		
Click to expand...


This
This

They needed more chakra for *later*.There was nothing about Kaguya being low.




			Don't make me bust out the panels again. Either Read the manga on your own time or Get spanked with evidence....Once again, like I have done in plenty of threads before. Maybe not you but I have already destroyed this argument too many times for it to be considered healthy to still be debating it.
		
Click to expand...


Hahaha... no, seriously... you must be joking hahahahahahahahaha_


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 1, 2014)

sasuke lost... BECAUSE he failed to kill Naruto - which was his goal and purpose in starting this fight.

Naruto won... because he INTENDED to fight Sasuke to a draw. that was his resolve as a way to fight sasuke but not kill him no matter what. the argument that he could have just beaten sasuke up if truly capable is no good - because in order to beat him clean like that he'd have to be employing force that could potentially kill sasuke. throughout the fight, naruto is on the defensive (this is rare) and just matching what sasuke throws at him.

btw, i find it to be BS that naruto didn't wake up rejuvenated. this dude has instant energy recovery upon sleep almost any other time lol. somehow, it's not the case this time doe


----------



## Butcher (Nov 1, 2014)

It ended in a draw?


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 1, 2014)

i just wanna know how they intend to give them their arms back....

i don't see kakuzu hanging around anywhere lol...


----------



## pararemix (Nov 1, 2014)

What we can all agree on is the fact that Sasuke fired Indra's arrow with a juubi-powered Susanoo and still only managed to trade with Naruto's FRS/Bijuu-bomb combo. In fact, when they fell from the sky, Naruto landed on his feet; Sauce was on the ground.

Then Sasuke powered up his Enton Chidori vs. Naruto's base Rasengan; both were maimed from the clash but Naruto still regained consciousness first.

Then, y'know, there was Naruto literally Shoryukening Sasuke when he was about to get Chidori'd.

Then in that very chapter Sasuke admitting he was jealous of Naruto's power (both the mental and physical) all along.

Then Sasuke admitting that he lost.

Then you think about the fact that Sasuke was going for the kill all along; Naruto was merely playing Paladin.

Sasuke fans can argue that it was a "technical" draw, and Sasuke was merely referring to Naruto's ideology when he conceded defeat, but look at the -entire- fight and it's pretty obvious who triumphed.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> This_


_

You just proved you fail at reading. Thats Madara's Attack that ripped the Staff in Half. Madara Limbo Clone blocks and Madara breaks the staff with the stream attack. As you can see....

Link removed
Link removed

.....Naruto never hit the Real Madara only a limbo Clone and got counterd and sent flying





			Naruto was watching Sasuke throwing his sword.He wasn't moving.
		
Click to expand...

No he wasnt. He charged right at Madara w/ Shunshin and got blitzed completely shut down....

Link removed
Link removed

Madara wasn't even paying attention to Naruto but was focusing on Sasuke and his debut S/T ability. And as you can see in these panels Desha you tried to manipulate evidence because the previous pages Show that Naruto Never hit Madara on Page 7 like you tried to claim. Instead he got completely embarassed and sent flying.






			Two things,

1.Sasuke was watching her go into dimention, right after Zetsu was speaking about separating him and Naruto.
2.Isn't his Susano instantanous?His teleportation?He should've reacted as soon as she grabbed him.I guess SHE IS FASTER THAN HIM.
		
Click to expand...


1. That doesnt mean he can Sense or see behind him where the attack is coming from. Your completely not understanding the abilities of occular Tracking and Sensory tracking. The Number one way of fighting  the Sharingan is attacking outside of its field of vision. This has been a known fact since Zabuza vs Kakashi making the Sharingans vision useless in the CHakra Mist.

2. Your not understanding Sasuke S/t Ability. He must focus on the target, object, space that he wants to swap with. And what Was susano-o going to do? She would of been inside of Susano-o still dragging Sasuke. As  we saw with gaara vs Madara with his enhanced sand he was able to pull Madara outside of Susano-o






			Uh, he's Susano?Which is fast, right?

Link removed
		
Click to expand...


Yes and its also a big lumbering Target. Even Sasuke when Kaguya transformed into her giant Chakra Rabbit form announced its should be easier to seal a Big target from a tactical stand point. You ever tried to swat a fly before? How about a Fly that can produce mountain busting attacks?  Because Kaguya had Raw power and more Chakra. Kaguya isnt slow.

But you keep bringing up Kaguya but forget that when it came down to it. Sasuke blitzed Naruto. Naruto is not Kaguya and did not Defeat Kaguya on his own. 






			There was no "gravity" anymore.As showed by Kaguya just jumping out of Sasuke's range and non of the other characters stumbling and strugling.
		
Click to expand...


Yes and when did Sasuke pick up speed. he swapped places inside the gravity world.  Meaning he was NEVER MOVING AT FULL SPEED. Once again your fail at evaluating a situation. 







			Of course he'll match it.Naruto was holding back.What does Sasuke "not adjusted" to his eyes have to do with his Bitch Susano's strength/durability?
		
Click to expand...


Explain how naruto was holding back when he used a Stronger Kurama Fox Avatar(Old one was only the size of legged complete susano-o while this one was PS sized) Naruto's Bijuu Damas were bigger and cause relatively the same size explosions. And Once again it was stated That Naruto was fighting Defensively in the official Trans and the broken down translations. Naruto was not holding back Output.

And you must not have read half the manga if you really asking that question. The More sasuke has become accustomed to his eyes and mastering them the stronger he gets with his doujutsu powers. We saw the progression with MS. EMS Got had some progresssion, And then Rinnegan. You think Sasuke couldn't have Really used Preta Path against Kaguya's Chakra Fist?







			Link removed
Link removed

They needed more chakra for *later*.There was nothing about Kaguya being low.
		
Click to expand...


When Kaguyas Bone kekkei starts failing due to low Chakra Zetsu suggest to go back to the core dimension so they can build more Chakra Faster. But I guess your going to say that Kaguyas Bone defense and abilities crumbled away for shits and giggles when It was owning the shit out of Naruto and all of his kageBushins before. 

You don't Retreat to make more chakra unless your running low on Chakra. You don't deactivate an effective Ability against someone if your not low on Chakra. But you seem to fail at realizing Basic logic_


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 1, 2014)

also... have you seen the conclusion of Yu Yu Hakushou?

yusuke lost....



and people think the "shocking conclusion" was their physical states... nope lol.

the shock was sasuke admitting defeat _AND THE CONFESSIONS *on sasuke's part*._


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2014)

Shadow050 said:


> also... have you seen the conclusion of Yu Yu Hakushou?
> 
> yusuke lost....
> 
> ...



Results>>>What Characters Say. Or are we forgetting the Minato vs Tobito Debacle. Minato stated that Tobito saw through every move of his. But clearly Minato beat Tobi's ass. People Say Sasuke Defeated and kill Zabuza yet we know for a fact that wasnt what happened. Along with Naruto supposedly defeating Pain by himself....Despite we all knowing what happened. 

Sasuke doesn't come outrigth and Say "I Loss". He asked naruto if he still wanting to fight after what happened and in their condition Naruto has the will to...Sasuke doesnt. But we see in this Chapter that Despite Naruto "wanting" to fight he can't. The Fight was decided not by who was physicall stronger. But who had the stronger will power to keep on. Naruto is willing to sacrifice everything he has for the immediate goal, Sasuke was not.


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Results>>>What Characters Say. Or are we forgetting the Minato vs Tobito Debacle. Minato stated that Tobito saw through every move of his. But clearly Minato beat Tobi's ass. People Say Sasuke Defeated and kill Zabuza yet we know for a fact that wasnt what happened. Along with Naruto supposedly defeating Pain by himself....Despite we all knowing what happened.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't come outrigth and Say "I Loss". He asked naruto if he still wanting to fight after what happened and in their condition Naruto has the will to...Sasuke doesnt. But we see in this Chapter that Despite Naruto "wanting" to fight he can't. The Fight was decided not by who was physicall stronger. But who had the stronger will power to keep on. Naruto is willing to sacrifice everything he has for the immediate goal, Sasuke was not.




of course the result of the fight (the injuries) was the "shock" the writers were hinting at. 

i was just saying that what's TRULY shocking is sasuke ADMITTING not only defeat (regardless of his reasoning of why) but him FINALLY admitting how he felt about naruto back then (particularly that naruto being hurt and such really bothered him - which makes his treatment of Sakura much more like "no wonder!", no?), and jealous at naruto's strength. 


if you referring to results >> words regarding who won the fight or it being a draw.... i feel you on that. but PART of the reason naruto would be considered the victor is because "victory" for him simply meant not killing sasuke while not letting sasuke kill him. when their fight concluded, this was the case - thus naruto had won and sasuke had loss. i was just getting at a weird/funny fact about what "victory" even meant for them in my earlier post (on page 19). i don't disagree with what you said about their wills to fight btw. 

and i always have said "what we KNOW >>>> what characters say" but this was a confessional where what's said matters since they're talking about their feelings and what drove them to certain ends. 


but ANOTHER major "shock" was Sasuke's tears... dontcha think?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 1, 2014)

I either saw Naruto winning or it being a draw, and pointed it out in an argument with someone whose name begins with an R... can't bother to check my CP for their neg. Boy they won't be happy.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 1, 2014)

_


Csdabest said:



			You just proved you fail at reading. Thats Madara's Attack that ripped the Staff in Half. Madara Limbo Clone blocks and Madara breaks the staff with the stream attack. As you can see....

Chapter 679
Chapter 679

.....Naruto never hit the Real Madara only a limbo Clone and got counterd and sent flying
		
Click to expand...


Why is Madara turned around and why does his face looking like it got hit?





			No he wasnt. He charged right at Madara w/ Shunshin and got blitzed completely shut down....

Chapter 679
Chapter 679

Click to expand...


Except Naruto had jumped above Madara, as the pages clearly show, and the shunshin has stopped.Compare to his blitz of Kaguya, where he directly went for her arm.

And at that point Naruto didn't know he could fly, which was your excuse for Sasuke, right?





			Madara wasn't even paying attention to Naruto but was focusing on Sasuke and his debut S/T ability.
		
Click to expand...



Irrelevant as Madara has Rikudo sensing on top of his regular sensing (he sensed that Hashirama had been revived)





			And as you can see in these panels Desha you tried to manipulate evidence because the previous pages Show that Naruto Never hit Madara on Page 7 like you tried to claim.
		
Click to expand...


You are the one who manipulates pages to their liking.






			Instead he got completely embarassed and sent flying
		
Click to expand...



After he had stopped moving and got distracted by Sasuke throwing a sword.





			1. That doesnt mean he can Sense or see behind him where the attack is coming from. Your completely not understanding the abilities of occular Tracking and Sensory tracking.
		
Click to expand...


He should've expected it and been prepared, just like Bee was for Minato.





			2. Your not understanding Sasuke S/t Ability. He must focus on the target, object, space that he wants to swap with.
		
Click to expand...



And he couldn't focus and swap with Kaguya because she is just that much faster than him.






			And what Was susano-o going to do? She would of been inside of Susano-o still dragging Sasuke. As we saw with gaara vs Madara with his enhanced sand he was able to pull Madara outside of Susano-o
		
Click to expand...



Does she have intangibility?







			Yes and its also a big lumbering Target. Even Sasuke when Kaguya transformed into her giant Chakra Rabbit form announced its should be easier to seal a Big target from a tactical stand point. You ever tried to swat a fly before? How about a Fly that can produce mountain busting attacks? Because Kaguya had Raw power and more Chakra. Kaguya isnt slow.
		
Click to expand...


Except Naruto's own Bijuu form, other Bijuu/Juubis don't have speed feats comparable to Sasuke's susano.




			ore? How about a Fly that can produce mountain busting attacks? Because Kaguya had Raw power and more Chakra. Kaguya isnt slow.
		
Click to expand...


You keep telling me she was low, right at that time:

Chapter 679





			But you keep bringing up Kaguya but forget that when it came down to it. Sasuke blitzed Naruto. Naruto is not Kaguya and did not Defeat Kaguya on his own.
		
Click to expand...


Tired and holding back Naruto.We've been over this.And no Sasuke's tiredness does not compare.





			Yes and when did Sasuke pick up speed. he swapped places inside the gravity world. Meaning he was NEVER MOVING AT FULL SPEED. Once again your fail at evaluating a situation.
		
Click to expand...



No, i just don't fall for your fanfiction.




			Explain how naruto was holding back when he used a Stronger Kurama Fox Avatar(Old one was only the size of legged complete susano-o while this one was PS sized) Naruto's Bijuu Damas were bigger and cause relatively the same size explosions. And Once again it was stated That Naruto was fighting Defensively in the official Trans and the broken down translations. Naruto was not holding back Output.
		
Click to expand...



Yeah, and those translations still have Naruto saying that he doesn't want to kill Sasuke, right?So it only makes sense that he only gave Sasuke what he could handle.





			And you must not have read half the manga if you really asking that question. The More sasuke has become accustomed to his eyes and mastering them the stronger he gets with his doujutsu powers. We saw the progression with MS. EMS Got had some progresssion, And then Rinnegan. You think Sasuke couldn't have Really used Preta Path against Kaguya's Chakra Fist?
		
Click to expand...


With Susano?Didn't Madara imply against the Kages, that such a thing wasn't possible?





			When Kaguyas Bone kekkei starts failing due to low Chakra
		
Click to expand...


She was too low on chakra to continue to use the bone technique, but still had enough for the highly costly dimension switch?If the bones required much chakra, why didn't Zetsu advise her about spamming them? 





			But I guess your going to say that Kaguyas Bone defense and abilities crumbled away for shits and giggles when It was owning the shit out of Naruto and all of his kageBushins before.
		
Click to expand...



Or that ability of hers had a limit.Just like Obito and Minato could spam their S/T jutsu all day long, but Sasuke couldn't.





			You don't Retreat to make more chakra unless your running low on Chakra. You don't deactivate an effective Ability against someone if your not low on Chakra. But you seem to fail at realizing Basic logic
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, you absolutely do, if you know that a fight is gonna take awhile and you need to spam chakra heavy techniques.On top of her needing chakra for later....  for whatever reason she needed Naruto and Sasuke's so badly, as well as an army._


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> _



Preta Path>Naruto's Entire Arsenal, Chakra Reserve & Recharegble Back up Battery, and Chakra Shrouds..... Be Calm now. 



Shadow050 said:


> of course the result of the fight (the injuries) was the "shock" the writers were hinting at.
> 
> i was just saying that what's TRULY shocking is sasuke ADMITTING not only defeat (regardless of his reasoning of why) but him FINALLY admitting how he felt about naruto back then (particularly that naruto being hurt and such really bothered him - which makes his treatment of Sakura much more like "no wonder!", no?), and jealous at naruto's strength.
> 
> ...



He's Been Crying Blood for half the manga


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Preta Path>Naruto's Entire Arsenal, Chakra Reserve & Recharegble Back up Battery, and Chakra Shrouds..... Be Calm now.



_Sage clone trickery, beast roars, frog calls, yellow flash shunshin>>>>preta path.

I am calm, but thanks for your concern, pal._


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 1, 2014)

Lovely. I got my twenty pages.

Deny it all you want peeps. They're both on the ground unable to move in the exact same physical condition. You can debate what could have happened, or what would've happened. You can even debate whether or not X>Y. But is it gonna change the outcome? Lol nope.


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> He's Been Crying Blood for half the manga



HAHA i see what you did thar! well done


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _
> 
> Why is Madara turned around and why does his face looking like it got hit?_



He is missing an eye and shooting a _Storm Release_ jutsu out of his mouth while swinging his head to the side (cutting motion) — probably why you're confused. Naruto gets his head out of dodge but his staff gets cut.

Page prior, Naruto charged in staff swinging, but Madara's Limbo clone blocked the hit. Progressed halted, Madara tried to take Naruto's head off, lol.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 1, 2014)

Sasuke eventually accepted Naruto's way about things regardless if it is bullshit or not.

Who is the real winner here?


----------



## Topher (Nov 2, 2014)

Lol naruto fans Didn't expect this ending.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 2, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Sasuke eventually accepted Naruto's way about things regardless if it is bullshit or not.
> 
> Who is the real winner here?



Naruto got his friend back and Sasuke's embracing a life more worth living.

So I'd say both are, more or less.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Controlling Tailed Beast with ocular powers is a temporary ability?
> 
> Let's not try to make exceptions here.
> 
> As for Hiko, just stop.



I'm not making exceptions, him having the ability to control Biju is a totally legitimate ability that should never be discounted.

However gathering their chakra to power himself up?  That was a straight up temporary power-up.  He didn't bring the Biju into him and they are not standard equipment for him so they can be considered nothing but temporary.

His Rinnegans ability to control them is most definitely not temporary in any way.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm not making exceptions, him having the ability to control Biju is a totally legitimate ability that should never be discounted.
> 
> However gathering their chakra to power himself up?  That was a straight up temporary power-up.  He didn't bring the Biju into him and they are not standard equipment for him so they can be considered nothing but temporary.
> 
> His Rinnegans ability to control them is most definitely not temporary in any way.



What Makes you think its Temporary? We have seen Kin/Gin have exposure and was able to generate that Chakra by himself. We saw Obito supposedly Retained Rikudous Chakra Powers as well strong enough to pass it on to Kakashi.Not to mention he Sealed it inside of susano-o as a substitute for Gedo Mezo. And We saw how the Gedo Mezo Kept intact the Partial Tail chakra of the 8-tails seeing as how Hachibi and Killer Bee pulled it out during  the Juubito vs Naruto and Co. Tug of war.



Klue said:


> He is missing an eye and shooting a _Storm Release_ jutsu out of his mouth while swinging his head to the side (cutting motion) — probably why you're confused. Naruto gets his head out of dodge but his staff gets cut.
> 
> Page prior, Naruto charged in staff swinging, but Madara's Limbo clone blocked the hit. Progressed halted, Madara tried to take Naruto's head off, lol.



 Da homie is Slayin folks. Killamanjaro


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> He is missing an eye and shooting a _Storm Release_ jutsu out of his mouth while swinging his head to the side (cutting motion) — probably why you're confused. Naruto gets his head out of dodge but his staff gets cut.



_I guess that makes sense.




			Page prior, Naruto charged in staff swinging, but Madara's Limbo clone blocked the hit. Progressed halted, Madara tried to take Naruto's head off, lol.
		
Click to expand...


No, again, look at Naruto's position.He is above Madara and going down to hit him.The shunshin (even if he had used it) is over.

The flash shunshins make you go from point A to point B almost instantly, but doesn't allow you time to react, readjust or do anything else.

Look at Ei and how/why he got trolled by Minato and Naruto.Then look at Naruto's feat against Kaguya or basically any other time he used his yellow flash shunshin.

If Naruto had gone straight for Madara with his shunshin, Madra wouldn't have had the time to turn his whole body around and only then use his Limbo to stop Naruto.

_


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _I guess that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto jumped straight at Madara but was stopped by Limbo. You can even see him straining a panel & a page prior to Madara's Storm jutsu.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



^
|
 —— *Blocked and straining.*

Naruto was forced to duck suddenly, that's why Naruto said "Whoa," you know?

*Very next panel, ducking/dodging.*
|
|
V


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _I guess that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara shut down Tobirama and Minato....The kings of this Flash shit. The ones that Originates it and they had S/T aiding them. Even your fanboyism is showing with all this "Flash Shunshin" lol. Suigetsu and Juugo was able to handle the keep up some what to onpar speed levels from Raikage. And Naruto's Peak Speed has been stated to be Minato Level. But Since Madara> Minato & Tobirama in speed as demonstrated in the manga. Its Highly Consistent w/ Shutting down Naruto.

Dat Flash Shunshin aint Shit to Developed Uchiha's. Noob ass 13 Year old Obito kept up with that shit despite losing in the end. but that says LEAGUES about the capabilities of Uchiha.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto jumped straight at Madara but was stopped by Limbo.





_
No he did not and i already explained why.Also, if you are really trying to tell me that you can't see the difference between this:


Chapter 679
Chapter 679


and what he did against Madara, you are probably just trolling.




			
				Csdabest said:
			
		


			Madara shut down Tobirama and Minato....The kings of this Flash shit. The ones that Originates it and they had S/T aiding them. Even your fanboyism is showing with all this "Flash Shunshin" lol. Suigetsu and Juugo was able to handle the keep up some what to onpar speed levels from Raikage. And Naruto's Peak Speed has been stated to be Minato Level. But Since Madara> Minato & Tobirama in speed as demonstrated in the manga. Its Highly Consistent w/ Shutting down Naruto.

Dat Flash Shunshin aint Shit to Developed Uchiha's. Noob ass 13 Year old Obito kept up with that shit despite losing in the end. but that says LEAGUES about the capabilities of Uchiha.
		
Click to expand...



Against Tobirama all he needed was one rinnegan and Hashirama's SM to butcher him.Against Minato he was in Rikudo Mode and casually cut Minato's arm off.All of which he failed to do against Rikudo Sage Naruto.

 You shut down your own argument._


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _
> No he did not and i already explained why.Also, if you are really trying to tell me that you can't see the difference between this:
> 
> 
> ...



Why is the body flicker important to whether or not that rod hit Madara?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why is the body flicker important to whether or not that rod hit Madara?



_Oh, i thought you were trying the same arguments about Naruto's flicker as Csdabest.Sorry, man.

I already agreed that your argument about Madara not being hit makes sense._


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> Naruto jumped straight at Madara but was stopped by Limbo.
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Yeah You forget that Naruto has two types of Sensory skills that Tobirama nor Minato have. Kyuubi evil Sensing and SM threat perception. 

*And Naruto Gets Blasted*


And dont give me that Limbo hax. Naruto Managed to dodge it form madara early. Except Madara was still recovering. During that Recovery was the only time Naruto looked like he could hang with Madara. But got shut down when he recovered. Your argument has fell completely apart. No one is saying Naruto is slow but he is not faster than Madara. Its like back during the KCM vs Raikage. Naruto manage to dodge Raikage once despite getting blitz and knocked back and even chased down multiple times by Raikage. Yet somehow dodging a punch and not even showing an effective counter somehow people thought Naruto was faster than Raikage. Lol But I guess according to that logic Deidara is faster than Sasuke and we all know how false that is.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah You forget that Naruto has two types of Sensory skills that Tobirama nor Minato have. Kyuubi evil Sensing and SM threat perception.




_1.Minato and Tobirama are sensors in base(unlike Naruto)

2.Minato was also in Sage mode and you can't prove that he lacked Kyuubi's sensing or that Kyuubi did not up his sensing in any way .

3.Even if you sense/see an attack coming, if your body doesn't have the speed, it's irrelevant.

How does evil sensing help btw?Does the enemy suddenly become more evil as he attacks?That wasn't implied.





			And dont give me that Limbo hax. Naruto Managed to dodge it form madara early. Except Madara was still recovering. During that Recovery was the only time Naruto looked like he could hang with Madara. But got shut down when he recovered. Your argument has fell completely apart. No one is saying Naruto is slow but he is not faster than Madara. Its like back during the KCM vs Raikage. Naruto manage to dodge Raikage once despite getting blitz and knocked back and even chased down multiple times by Raikage. Yet somehow dodging a punch and not even showing an effective counter somehow people thought Naruto was faster than Raikage. Lol But I guess according to that logic Deidara is faster than Sasuke and we all know how false that is.
		
Click to expand...


Naruto was distracted by Sasuke and they were in the air (Naruto still didn't know he could fly, remember?)

We've had the arguement about Ei and Naruto a thousand times.But keep trying if you want.

Deidara's feat wasn't emphasized or made a deal of at all.Completely different than Naruto's._


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> What Makes you think its Temporary? We have seen Kin/Gin have exposure and was able to generate that Chakra by himself. We saw Obito supposedly Retained Rikudous Chakra Powers as well strong enough to pass it on to Kakashi.Not to mention he Sealed it inside of susano-o as a substitute for Gedo Mezo. And We saw how the Gedo Mezo Kept intact the Partial Tail chakra of the 8-tails seeing as how Hachibi and Killer Bee pulled it out during  the Juubito vs Naruto and Co. Tug of war.



It's obvious it's temporary.  Note, he didn't pull the chakra into himself but into Susanoo.  Additionally the whole point in Sasuke needing to kill Naruto is because there's Biju chakra inside him and it'll always be there, so Naruto needs to die.

Sasukes plan was to eliminate all biju chakra and then control the world through fear of himself and his future reincarnations.  However if there was traces of that chakra still within himself then he would have had to kill himself after he dealt with the Biju and that clearly wasn't part of his plan.

Basically, if you thought it was anything but a temporary power up?  You don't understand Sasuke's motivations and plans at all and that's kinda sad for somebody who's such a Sasuke fan.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2014)

Deshi Basara said:


> _1.Minato and Tobirama are sensors in base(unlike Naruto)_


_ What does base stats have to do with Sage Mode and Kyuubi Mode Sensory skills??




			2.Minato was also in Sage mode and you can't prove that he lacked Kyuubi's sensing or that Kyuubi did not up his sensing in any way .
		
Click to expand...

 Minato gained his yellow flash moniker not from SM but from his Base Shunshin. He stated he never used SM because he never mastered it(Dying so young) so when Naruto gets compared to Yellow Flash for shunshin. They are refferring to Base Minato. Kyuubi Mode and SM is just a plus.




			3.Even if you sense/see an attack coming, if your body doesn't have the speed, it's irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...


Except Naruto never overwhelemed Madara to begin with to make that assumption. Even In BM Naruto where he peaked out at Yellow Flash Speed(That your soo proud of) Got Stopped Dead in his Tracks by Madara

Naruto Has 2 Partial Chakras over BM Naruto currently


How does evil sensing help btw?Does the enemy suddenly become more evil as he attacks?That wasn't implied. Your whole Argument is based on Kaguya. And the only thing said about Kaguya is that she has stronger chakra than Madara aswell as more chakra. But that does not imply Kaguya is faster than Madara. And as we saw both times Sasuke tried to get Kaguya he got frozen in ice(Along with Naruto) and could not pick up speed due to gravity. 








			Naruto was distracted by Sasuke and they were in the air (Naruto still didn't know he could fly, remember?)
		
Click to expand...


*"He's Coming Again"*

Naruto words Clearly show he was aware of Madara Limbo thing coming after him again. His body was simply not fast enough to keep up.

And Kaguya was in the Air too and yet your talking about Shunshin Speed? Did naruto shunshin blitz Kaguya like you said or are you switcing up and saying Naruto flying blitzed Kaguya? And Naruto is obviously floating how else would he dodge Madara the first time initially? and still not fall to the ground. Naruto knew he could fly Thats why he was telling Sasuke not to save him but to Save Kakashi and them. 




			We've had the arguement about Ei and Naruto a thousand times.But keep trying if you want.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you never shown proof that Dodging equals being superior in speed. As I demonstrated thats false w/ Deidara vs Hebi Sasuke. Raikage was stated to be the fastest Shinobi at the time. He was never stated to being overthrown By Naruto by the slightest when he dodged him once. The only thing that proved is Naruto is now capable of Hanging with the greatest. Which he went on and provded during the war 




			Deidara's feat wasn't emphasized or made a deal of at all.Completely different than Naruto's.
		
Click to expand...

_
Dude they were emphasizng Sasuke's speed the whole time. Yet Dei dodged it despite being slower. Your forgetting why its soo special with naruto. Its because Naruto is not a talented ninja. And was just starting to make a name for himself. Not to mention That it was displaying Naruto new transformation and that Naruto NEVER HAD THAT SPEED BEFORE. It went from Base Jounin level to his fathers level in such a short time. 

8Gate Gai>/=Sasuke>Madara>Naruto>Kaguya. In the battle of the Gods and Rikudou Powers. Kaguya is the slowest. But she is also the strongest.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 3, 2014)

_



			What does base stats have to do with Sage Mode and Kyuubi Mode Sensory skills??
		
Click to expand...


Well, first of all, when Pa trained Naruto, he said that Sage Mode improves everything.

Second, you have yet to prove that Naruto's sensing in Rikudo God mode is faster, or gives him more time to react than Tobirama/Minato's.




			Minato gained his yellow flash moniker not from SM but from his Base Shunshin. He stated he never used SM because he never mastered it(Dying so young) so when Naruto gets compared to Yellow Flash for shunshin. They are refferring to Base Minato. Kyuubi Mode and SM is just a plus.
		
Click to expand...


1.I was talking about the sensing.

2. Did Minato say that he didn't master it, or that he didn't use it much in battle?If he didn't master it, why did it look exactly like Naruto's?




			Except Naruto never overwhelemed Madara to begin with to make that assumption. Even In BM Naruto where he peaked out at Yellow Flash Speed(That your soo proud of) Got Stopped Dead in his Tracks by Madara

Naruto Has 2 Partial Chakras over BM Naruto currently
		
Click to expand...


Except Naruto stopped/slowed down to make the rasengan before reaching Madara.He didn't go straight from point A to point B.




			Your whole Argument is based on Kaguya. And the only thing said about Kaguya is that she has stronger chakra than Madara aswell as more chakra. But that does not imply Kaguya is faster than Madara. And as we saw both times Sasuke tried to get Kaguya he got frozen in ice(Along with Naruto) and could not pick up speed due to gravity.
		
Click to expand...


 More chakra +more speed.Mindless Juubito blitzing Hashirama and Tobirama, Full in Control Obito blitzing Minato, Naruto and Sasuke etc

And Kaguya reacting, countering and fodderizing Sharrinegan Sasuke at every turn.Unlike Madara.





1.Sasuke was watching her go into dimension, right after Zetsu was speaking about separating him and Naruto.
2.Isn't his Susano instantaneous?His teleportation?He should've reacted with that, as soon as she grabbed him.I guess SHE IS FASTER THAN HIM.


Uh, he's Susano?Which is fast, right?

Chapter 679


There was no "gravity" anymore.As showed by Kaguya just jumping out of Sasuke's range and non of the other characters stumbling and strugling.


 He should've expected it and been prepared, just like Bee was for Minato.

And he couldn't focus and swap with Kaguya because she is just that much faster than him.



Click to expand...





			"He's Coming Again"
		
Click to expand...


This looks like mistranslation.Naruto is looking straight at Sasuke throwing his sword.Madara only does something after it.




			And Kaguya was in the Air too and yet your talking about Shunshin Speed? Did naruto shunshin blitz Kaguya like you said or are you switcing up and saying Naruto flying blitzed Kaguya? And Naruto is obviously floating how else would he dodge Madara the first time initially? and still not fall to the ground. Naruto knew he could fly Thats why he was telling Sasuke not to save him but to Save Kakashi and them.
		
Click to expand...


He used his speed to jump and blitz her.But he faster on the ground, obviously.




			And yet you never shown proof that Dodging equals being superior in speed. As I demonstrated thats false w/ Deidara vs Hebi Sasuke.
		
Click to expand...


Incorrect examples are still incorrect.

And the proof is in the straight comparisons with Minato at that moment and Ei believing that Minato lives inside of Naruto because of that feat

.Ei admitted inferiority to Minato in speed, remember?And believed him to be unsurpassable..




			Dude they were emphasizng Sasuke's speed the whole time. Yet Dei dodged it despite being slower. Your forgetting why its soo special with naruto. Its because Naruto is not a talented ninja. And was just starting to make a name for himself. Not to mention That it was displaying Naruto new transformation and that Naruto NEVER HAD THAT SPEED BEFORE. It went from Base Jounin level to his fathers level in such a short time.
		
Click to expand...


Naruto was fast in SM a swell.Blitzing Asura path, leading Pa to believe that Naruto has reached Jiraiya and Minato's level.

Dodging and countering Sandaime Raikage (who Naruto called "Incredibly Fast" and comparable to his son)
_


----------

